# DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

Ein Interview von Carpzilla mit den Vorsitzenden des DSAV.

http://dsav.eu/carpzilla-interview-mit-dem-dsav-vom-18-07-2014/

Ich finde in der Gesamtbetrachtung ein gutes Interview mit vielen interessanten und positiven Aussagen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

ich muss sagen, ein recht ordentliches Interview von Steffen gegenüber Carpzilla....


Allerdings in einigen Pukten wird mal wieder schön um den heissen Brei herum geredet:


1) Der DSAV ist Mitglied im DAVF.... Mitglied im DSAV bedeutet also auch gleich wieder Mitglied im DAVF, oder?


Das heisst ich supporte zwangsläufig den DAVF mit meiner Mitgliedschaft im DSAV? ich meine auch was von Mitgliedsbeiträgen im DSAV an anderer Stelle gelesen zu haben....


2) Steffen spricht an, dass bei dem Thema der Fusion in den "Meckerforen" (*lach* welche er da wohl meint ??!!!) nur die negativen Folgen betrachtet werden und die positiven außer Acht gelassen werden....


Ja was ist den positives geschehen? Ist nix getan schon als positiv zu betrachten?


Im Grunde bin ich, was den DSAV angeht nach dem Interview mit Steffen genau so schlau wie vorher.... 
Meiner Meinung dauert das nicht lange und der DSAV kippt auf Druck des DAFV irgendwann um - Welcher Verband holt sich auf eigene Kappe nen Querulanten ins eigene Heer?


(und das ist meine persönliche Meinung!)


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen, ein recht ordentliches Interview von Steffen gegenüber Carpzilla....
> 
> 
> Allerdings in einigen Pukten wird mal wieder schön um den heissen Brei herum geredet:
> ...



Ich halte die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV für nicht grundsätzlich Falsch.
Ich hatte dies schon mal ausgeführt.
Im Grunde kann der DSAV eine Macht im DAFV werden und den Anglern direkteres eine Mitsprache ermöglichen.
Derzeit läuft unsere Mitsprache über die Angelvereine und deren Vorstände, über die LV.

Über den DSAV würde eine Person im DAFV sitzen der direkt von den Anglern gewählt wäre.
Und wenn die Mitgliederzahl steigt, steigt auch die Anzahl der Stimmen des DSAV im DAFV.

Deine anderen Feststellungen sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Der DAFV kann aber diesen "Querolanten" nicht ignorieren wenn dieser mehr Mitglieder erhält.
Noch wäre es einfach diesen aus dem DAFv auszuschliessen.
Aber wie sieht die Sache bei 5000 Mitgliedern aus? Oder bei 10.000 ...100.000?

Holzfällermethoden sind im DAFV nicht angebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nicht vergessen die notwendige Kompetenz, die auf der HV des DAFV vom DSAV ja bewiesen wurde:
Sie konnten trotz mehrfacher Nachrage nicht sagen, wie viel Mitglieder sie genau haben und musste zugeben, dass sie es bislang nicht geschafft hatten wg. "Problemen mit der Bank" Mitgliedsbeiträge abzubuchen.

Da sie wohl zudem bis 15. 10. 2014 keine Beiträge an den DAFV überwiesen hatten (wie auch, Grundlage wäre die Zahl der Mitglieder im DSAV, oder sie haben auf der HV gelogen, dass sie nicht wissen, wie viele Mitglieder sie haben), haben sie dann auch auf der HV 2015 weder Stimm- noch Antragsrecht.

Dass dazu auch das ganze Thema Gemeinnützigkeit (für einen "Gemeinschaftsangel"verband ja nicht ganz unwichtig) ausgeklammert bzw. gar nicht erst verstanden wird, und immer nur auf Fischereirecht/Länderrecht statt auf bundesweit geltendes Fiskalrecht abgezielt wird, spricht auch Bände...

Klasse finde ich aber, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder des DAFV einen DSAV gründen, weil die dem DAFV meinen Nachhilfe geben zu können/müssen (laut Interview, weil der DAFV Unterstützung und Fachwissen brauche (vom DSAV, nehm ich mal an, grins) , um Entscheidungen und Anträge richtig bewerten zu können) ......

Das spricht Bände und:
Es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört.....



Ich wünsche jedem neuen Verband für Angler viel Glück, sehe aber bislang noch immer keinen.......


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen die notwendige Kompetenz, die auf der HV des DAFV vom DSAV ja bewiesen wurde:
> Sie konnten trotz mehrfacher Nachrage nicht sagen, wie viel Mitglieder sie genau haben und musste zugeben, dass sie es bislang nicht geschafft hatten wg. "Problemen mit der Bank" Mitgliedsbeiträge abzubuchen.
> 
> Da sie wohl zudem bis 15. 10. 2014 keine Beiträge an den DAFV überwiesen hatten (wie auch, Grundlage wäre die Zahl der Mitglieder im DSAV, oder sie haben auf der HV gelogen, dass sie nicht wissen, wie viele Mitglieder sie haben), haben sie dann auch auf der HV 2015 weder Stimm- noch Antragsrecht.
> ...



Im Interview wird von einer Mitgliederzahl im dreistelligen Bereich gesprochen.

So mancher LV weiss doch nicht mal wieviel Mitglieder er hat (bei den ganzen Doppel und Dreifach Vereinsmitgliedschaften).

Das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit betrifft in dem Fall nur den DSAV und deren Mitglieder.
Wenn die dieses Risiko eingehen wollen? Deren Sache. Derzeit hängen offenbar keine Gemeinnützigenvereine am DSAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Das Interview war im Juli, dann hätten sie auf der HV im November gelogen oder einen anderen Grund gehabt, die mehrfach gestellte Frage nicht konkret zu beantworten.

Oder sie hätten eben im Interview gelogen - zusammen passen tut das eben so oder so nicht..



> So mancher LV weiss doch nicht mal wieviel Mitglieder er hat (bei den ganzen Doppel und Dreifach Vereinsmitgliedschaften).


Und dass jeder, der schon in einem Verein ist, bei der (dann zusätzlichen) Mitgliedschaft im DSAV nochmal den Bundesverbandsbeitrag (inkl. "freiwilliger" Umlage und Beitragserhöhung ab 2016) zusätzlich zahlen muss (für was nochmal?) ist auch Fakt ;-)))

Ein DAFV-Unterstützungsverein halt..

Wobei man angesichts der Einsprüche (kommen wohl auch noch schriftlich) angesichts der Satzung des DAFV (§ 6 (e)) erstmal abwarten muss, in wie weit der DSAV momentan wirklich als Mitglied des DAFV gelten kann oder ob das auf der nächsten Verbandsausschusssitzung und im Falle der Ablehnung da auf der HV im November 2015 abgestimmt werden kann...

Ich würde mich viel wohler fühlen mit einem solchen Verband ausserhalb des DAFV - innerhalb ist und bleibt das ein tot geborenes Kind.


----------



## XXXX (21. November 2014)

Der DSAV hat in der JHV eine konkrete Aussage getroffen zu seiner Mitgliederstärke zum 6.9.2014. Eine Ausage zur momentanen aktuellen Mitgliederzahl zum 15.11.2014 erfolgte (trotz mehrmaligen energischen Nachfragen) aus o.g. Gründen nicht.

Im übrigen wurde diese mehrfache Frage von einer Person gestellt. Eine Zahl wurde vom DSAV genannt zum 6.9. die auch sicher Bestandteil des Protokolls der JHV wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Die Frage war ja nach der aktuellen Mitgliederzahl, nicht vom 06.09..


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Naja,  |uhoh:  
Ich denke nicht, dass man jeden Monat einen Blick auf seine Mitgliederzahlen werfen muss und diese auf  Wunsch eines Delegierten ständig parat haben muss.


----------



## XXXX (21. November 2014)

Die Frage hätte mit Sicherheit keiner der anwesenden LV,s selbst beantworten können. Mitgliederstärken kann man nur zu Stichtagen angeben. 
Frag mal wie viele Mitglieder der Landesverband Rheinische Fischer 1880 zum 15.11 hat? Da wirst Du mit Sicherheit auf Zahlen vom Jahresende 2013 bzw. Jahresanfang 2014 versorgt, geht logisch auch gar nicht anderes.

Die könne Dir sagen wie viele Marken an die Vereine raus sind, aber davon kommen auch einige zurück.
Da ihr ja nicht so viel mit Verbänden zu tun habt erlaube ich mir den Hinweis. 
Aber ich bin immer wieder verblüfft was bei Euch am Ende so entscheident ist, zumindest nicht die Ausrichtung oder Inhalte.

FR33...wohin soll der DSAV den kippen auf Druck des DAFV?


----------



## mathei (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Zwischenfrage ? Wie war die Mitgliedszahl zum 6.9.


----------



## Jose (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

"*DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?"

*Falscher Thementitel. korrekt wäre
"DSAV – der Angelverband für den _*modernden *_Angler", und das ohne jegliches fragezeichen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Noch wäre es einfach diesen aus dem DAFv auszuschliessen.
> Aber wie sieht die Sache bei 5000 Mitgliedern aus? Oder bei 10.000 ...100.000?
> 
> Holzfällermethoden sind im DAFV nicht angebracht.



Wieso?Hatte sich im alten VDSF doch auch bewährt..

Die Oppositionsidee (wenn auch leider Version light)hat was-nur schätze ich mal,das der Hauptclub da ein sehr misstrauisches Auge draufhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Opposition??

Das sind DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder, die den DSAV machen - und die wollten unbedingt in den DAFV rein...

Sorry, Opposition?
Lachhaft...

Da gehts nur um die internationalen Wettangeln zum weiteren abzocken der Sponsorengelder, nachdem das nicht mehr wie im und über DAV wie früher gemauschelt werden kann (Treuhandkonten etc.,)..

Würde Substanz dahinter stecken, um wieder in Deutschland allgemein vernünftige Wertungsangeln auch für gemeinnützige Vereine durchführen zu können, wär ich sofort dabei..

Weitere Mauschelei unterstützen?

Nö, nicht ich...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Opposition??
> 
> Das sind DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder, die den DSAV machen - und die wollten unbedingt in den DAFV rein...
> 
> ...



Man kann natürlich auch wieder alles schlechtreden. 

 Dass gemeinnützige Angelvereine gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßende Wertungsangeln durchführen dürfen, werden wir beide nicht mehr erleben, selbst wenn wir die Rentenkasse ordentlich schröpfen sollten. Dazu müsste das Tierschutzgesetz geändert werden und das wird nicht passieren. Nicht unter einen schwarzen, roten oder was weiß ich wie angepinselten Regierung.

 Nimm es hin und sei froh, dass Deutschland auch zukünftig bei internationalen Wettangeln präsent sein wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Mir ist zuerst mal vollkommen latte, ob sich ein paar Eliteangler weiter ihre internationalen Ausflüge finanzieren lassen können oder nicht, solange nicht die Sache in Deutschland geklärt ist - kommt immer drauf an, wofür man seine Kraft einsetzen will...

Und Finanzrecht (Gemeinnützigkeit) hat immer noch nix mit Tierschutzgesetz, (Landes)Fischereirecht oder Strafrecht zu tun - manche werdens begreifen, andere nicht.

Was nach Fischereirecht teilweise je nach Bundesland möglich ist, ist eben nach Finanzrecht auch grundsätzlich möglich, nur eben NICHT für gemeinnützige Vereine. 
Weil dafür eben NICHT Fischerei- oder Straf-, sondern Fiskalrecht ausschlaggebend ist.

Wer das negiert, handelt verantwortungslos.

Und wer sich z. B. § 9 der Brandenburger Fischereiverordnung ansieht, der weiss dann auch, dass z. B. die ganzen Genehmigungen zu den Angeln am Silokanal (IAM etc.) nur gegeben werden konnten, wenn entweder die Anträge nichts mit der Realität der Angeln zu tun hatten oder der Beamte bewusst weg- oder nicht genau hinsah..

Wer das so auf dieser Mauschelbasis will, statt eine vernünftige Lösung im Sinne der Angler,  der Vereine und des Angelns, ist natürlich im VDSF/DAFV/DSAV gut aufgehoben - weiss aber scheinbar nicht, was er damit alles riskiert...

Weder ist es die Lösung, so anglerfeindlich wie früher der VDSF zu agieren, durch welchen das alles erst angeschoben wurde.

Noch sind die Mauschelversuche von DAFV/DSAV die Lösung, welche auf Goodwill einzelner Personen/Beamten beruhen, statt auf vernünftigen (fiskal)rechtlichen Grundlagen...

Die sind daher die ALLE leider Teil des Problems im VDSF/DAFV/DSAV, nicht der Lösung....

Aber lassen wir sie mal alle machen, wir werden das durchrecherchieren nächstes Jahr ....

Lösungen wären aber schon möglich, nur nicht so, wie die das bisher machen in VDSF/DAFV/DSAV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214
Punkt 3 da...


----------



## XXXX (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Schade, warum nur habe ich das Gefühl das man hier an einer sinnvollen Diskussion mit "Andersdenkenden" kein Interesse hat?

Fängt unverfänglich an mit dem Hinweis auf das Interview und landet wieder bei den allbekannten Sachen. 

Solange einige Leute beim schreiben Schaum vorm Mund haben ist es wenig sinnvoll hier weiter Zeit zu investieren. 
Und so wird es hier wie immer Themen zum Verband geben, die dann umfänglich und umfangreich von 5 - 7 Usern mit mehr oder wenig sinnvollen Beiträgen gefüllt werden. 
Habt Ihr Euch mal Gedanken gemacht warum sich hier nicht mehr einklinken? 
Wenn Ihr weiter unter Euch bleiben wollt ist der bisher eingeschlagene Weg der richtige.
In dem Sinne, Rückfragen gern per PN.


----------



## Knispel (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich bin der Meinung der DASV ist auf dem richtigen Weg - er ist für die Angler und das wollen doch alle also abwarten was kommt ....


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Was wollen die Andersenkenden" denn "wirklich"?
Darauf kommt's doch an!

Das wettfischen im ausland gönne ich euch von herzen! Aber es geht mir auch ein Stück weit am ar*** vorbei, solange sich hier im Inland keine sau darum kűmmert, dass z.b. ganz normale kőnigsangeln von vereinen mittlerweile unter beschuss stehen.

HIER braucht es brauchbare interessensvertreter, nicht beim feedern in Südafrika.
Was wollen die andersdenkenden konkret HIER verändern?
Butter bei die fische, keine homepage-plattitűden.
Dann kann man auch űber Unterstützung reden.


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was wollen die Andersenkenden" denn "wirklich"?
> Darauf kommt's doch an!
> 
> Das wettfischen im ausland gönne ich euch von herzen! Aber es geht mir auch ein Stück weit am ar*** vorbei, solange sich hier im Inland keine sau darum kűmmert, dass z.b. ganz normale kőnigsangeln von vereinen mittlerweile unter beschuss stehen.
> ...



Zu solchen "Königsfischen" hat sich der DSAV doch positiv auf seiner Homepage geäussert.
Was gibt es da nun zu bemängeln?
Ok, Ergebnisse fehlen. Aber dies ist doch nicht verwunderlich wenn man mal berücksichtigt wie alt dieser Verband gerade mal ist.
Der DAFV hat ja bis heute nicht mal irgendwas positives im Sinne der Angler geschrieben. 

Ich finde im Interview kann man gute Ansätze für Angler herauslesen. Es wurden sogar "Seitenhiebe" ausgeteilt. |supergri

Desweiteren haben wir vom Kollegen DSAV nun auch erfahren, dass dem DAFV die Mitglieder Stand September mitgeteilt wurden.
das man nun den Stand November dem einen Delegierten nicht mitteilen konnte oder auch wollte ist in meinen Augen pillepalle. Ich stelle mir jedenfalls die Frage, was diese Frage des Delegierten sollte?
Was war der Sinn und Zweck?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Schade, warum nur habe ich das Gefühl das man hier an einer sinnvollen Diskussion mit "Andersdenkenden" kein Interesse hat?
> 
> Fängt unverfänglich an mit dem Hinweis auf das Interview und landet wieder bei den allbekannten Sachen.



Wenn die Sachen doch allbekannt sind..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Schade, warum nur habe ich das Gefühl das man hier an einer sinnvollen Diskussion mit "Andersdenkenden" kein Interesse hat?
> 
> Fängt unverfänglich an mit dem Hinweis auf das Interview und landet wieder bei den allbekannten Sachen.



Wenn die Sachen doch allbekannt sind,scheinen sie ja von Belang zu sein

Merkwürdigerweise bis dato aber recht selten für die am dt.Angel(un)wesen Mitverantwortlichen.

Die Skepsis einiger,ist da nicht so unberechtigt.


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Also bitte, wem nűtzen irgendwelche Homepage-bekenntnisse! Ich spreche von Interessenvertretung, also richtiger LOBBY"ARBEIT".
Ich erwarte keine ergebnisse von einem neuen verband, der grad erst entsteht. Einen verband, der sich aber nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt habe ich bereits, brauch keinen weiteren.
Ich will ganz konkrete ziele & einen entwurf an Vorstellungen, wie man diese ziele erreichen will.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Naja..vorerst muss man sich dann halt mit den Dingen begnügen,die der DSAV lt.Homepage eindeutig NICHT will


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Finanzrecht (Gemeinnützigkeit) hat immer noch nix mit Tierschutzgesetz, (Landes)Fischereirecht oder Strafrecht zu tun - manche werdens begreifen, andere nicht.



Ein Verein, der im Ausland Tätigkeiten fördert, die nach deutschem Recht eine Straftat sind, erhält für gewöhnlich in Deutschland die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt. Insofern haben Finanzrecht und Tierschutzgesetz dann doch etwas miteinander zu tun.

 Sprich: Wenn ein Verein im Ausland Wettangeln durchführt/fördert, was nach deutschem Recht als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gewertet wird, verliert der Verein in Deutschland die Gemeinnützigkeit. Das ist auch völlig logisch.


----------



## XXXX (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Genau..und für links fahren in England gibt es hier Punkte in Flensburg und der fliegt auch aus dem adac. Dann halte mal schön im Ausland deutsches Recht ein. Und einen schönen gruss an die vielen deutschen angler die in Holland an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. Alles straftäter? Oder fischen die dort nach deutschen Recht?


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Verein, der im Ausland Tätigkeiten fördert, die nach deutschem Recht eine Straftat sind, erhält für gewöhnlich in Deutschland die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt. Insofern haben Finanzrecht und Tierschutzgesetz dann doch etwas miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Sprich: Wenn ein Verein im Ausland Wettangeln durchführt/fördert, was nach deutschem Recht als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gewertet wird, verliert der Verein in Deutschland die Gemeinnützigkeit. Das ist auch völlig logisch.




#d

Was hat das "Wettangeln" mit deutschem Recht und dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun?
GAR NICHTS.

Es gibt kein Wettangelverbot im deutschen Recht und auch nicht im Tierschutzgesetz.
Warum wird dies nicht endlich mal verstanden?

Ein Wettangelverbot steht allenfals in den Landesgesetzen. Und zwar im Fischereigesetz der Länder.
Hat aber erstmal null komma null irgendwas mit der Gemeinnützigkleit zu tun.

Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Das BMF schliesst Wettangeln für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit aus. Egal was in den Landesgesetzen der Bundesländer steht.

Desweiteren finde ich den Kommentar von dem User DSAV überlegenswert.

Was ist die Förderung von "Wettangeln" im Ausland nach dem deutschem Steuergesetz?
Steuerbetrug?


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

kann es sein , dass irgendwer kraft seiner steuerrechtlichen Kenntnisse unterschätzt|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Genau..und für links fahren in England gibt es hier Punkte in Flensburg und der fliegt auch aus dem adac. Dann halte mal schön im Ausland deutsches Recht ein. Und einen schönen gruss an die vielen deutschen angler die in Holland an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. Alles straftäter? Oder fischen die dort nach deutschen Recht?



Es geht nicht um das Begehen von Straftaten, sondern um Kriterien zur Bestätigung der Gemeinnützigkeit.

 Und um dein Gleichnis mit den Veranstaltungen in Holland aufzugreifen: Würde ein deutscher Fischereiverein (als Verein, nicht einzelne Mitglieder) an Wettangelveranstaltungen in Holland teilnehmen bzw. diese fördern, würde er tatsächlich den Status seiner Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden. Genau das war ja das Problem des DASF.


----------



## Wegberger (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

für mich ist der DSAV -> eine durchaus sinnvoller Deutscher Sparten Angler Verband.

Ihn dadurch in Sippenhaft für den DAFV -> Des Anglers Feind Verband zu nehmen ..... finde ich zu früh und weit gesprungen.

Allerdings lasset uns ihn an seinen Taten messen #h
Nun DSAV -> nicht quatschen sondern machen ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Was hat das "Wettangeln" mit deutschem Recht und dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun?
> GAR NICHTS.
> ...



Dass die Staatsanwaltschaften das anders sehen, ist dir klar?
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...chereivereinen-droht-Strafe;art155371,2886264



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist die Förderung von "Wettangeln" im Ausland nach dem deutschem Steuergesetz?
> Steuerbetrug?


 
 Es geht darum, was geschieht, wenn ein Gemeinnütziger Verein rückwirkend die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen bekommt (z.B. wegen des Themas Wettangeln). Dann müssen vom Verein rückwirkend fällig werdende Steuern entsprechend nachgezahlt werden. 

 Wird dem Verein der Vorwurf gemacht, die Gemeinnützigkeit wider besseren Wissens erschlichen zu haben, kann der Vorstand durchaus auch der Steuerhinterziehung bezichtigt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass die Staatsanwaltschaften das anders sehen, ist dir klar?
> http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...chereivereinen-droht-Strafe;art155371,2886264
> 
> 
> ...



Was ein Staatsanwalt meint, ist genauso Wertreich wie die Meinung eines Anwaltes.
Entscheiden wird und muss der Richter.
Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet kein Wettangeln. Dies ist Fakt.
Und Verbote müssen als solches im Gesetz stehen. Ist auch Fakt.
"Wettangeln" unter Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes und evtl. anschliessendem Verzehr des Fisches muss nicht problematisch sein.

Um was es geht ist mir bewusst.
Man muss aber bei dem Thema strikt differenzieren.
Wettangeln ist nur verboten wenn dies explizit im Landesgesetz steht.
Dies betrifft dann aber ALLE im entsprechenden Bundesland.

Die andere Geschichte betrifft die Gemeinützigkeit von Vereinen bundesweit.
In diesem Fall die vom DSAV. Und erstmal nur die vom DSAV.
Vereine scheinen derzeit noch kein Mitglied im DSAV zu sein.
Und dieses Risiko müssen deren Mitglieder  tragen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Genau..und für links fahren in England gibt es hier Punkte in Flensburg und der fliegt auch aus dem adac. Dann halte mal schön im Ausland deutsches Recht ein. Und einen schönen gruss an die vielen deutschen angler die in Holland an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. Alles straftäter? Oder fischen die dort nach deutschen Recht?



Die private Einzelperson interessiert hier im Grunde nicht. 
Interessant wird dies nur wenn der teilnehmende Angler von seinem gemeinnützigen Verein aus DE "gesponsort" oder von diesem zur Veranstaltung geschickt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Versachlichen wir die Diskussion doch mal etwas und lösen uns etwas von der Gemeinnützigkeitsfrage.

Der DSAV möchte stärker werden. Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit viele Angler zu erreichen, sich den Fragen der Angler zu stellen.

Und ob der DSAV sich (analog zum DAFV) die Finger verbrennt, weil er international das Wettfischen unterstützt, ist mir persönlich erst einmal latte, bzw. hat in meinem Fragenkatalog *„wozu ein Süßwasseranglerspezialverband“* nicht die Priorität 1.

-    der DSAV will im DAFV das Angeln selbst auf die Tagesordnung bringen. Schlimm genug, dass es das nicht ist! Meine Frage: wie soll da was genau passieren?

-    Wie kann man für das Wettfischen im Ausland ein- & antreten, sich in D aber dagegen aussprechen? Für mich ein Unding. Oder ist das schlichtweg die Kapitulation vor in D bestehenden Gesetzen? Warum nicht ehrlich sagen, „_wir wollen das auch wieder in D haben?_“, egal wie aussichtslos das (im Moment) ist?

-    Was entgegnet ihr dem Vorwurf, euch geht es nur um die CIPS-Aufnahme, damit eine kleine Gruppe weiterhin im Ausland Wettfischen kann? Dito zu dem Vorwurf, es geht nur darum, weiter die Sponsorengelder fließen zu lassen?

-    Lt. Homepage sprecht ihr euch für die Selbstbestimmung des Anglers bei der Verwertung des Fangs aus, also eigenverantwortliches Catch & Decide. Wie wollt ihr für die Stärkung dieser Philosophie kämpfen, was konkret unternehmen?

-    Auch sprecht ihr euch pro Küchenfenster aus. Wer soll diese definieren? Die Länder? Der einzelne Bewirtschafter? Für welche Fische sollen Küchenfenster möglich sein? Für alle? Auch für die, die sich hier natürlich nicht vermehren?

-    Prüfungspflicht – Zitat DSAV-Homepage: _„Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass die Angler über die notwendigen Sach- und Fachkenntnisse verfügen in den Angelvereinen Achtung und Respekt vor dem Individuum vermittelt bekommen“_. Ich verstehe das als ein klares Bekenntnis pro Prüfung. Gilt das für die Prüfung(en) in ihrer(n) bisherigen Form(en) oder sieht man Reformbedarf? Wenn ja, welchen? Und verstehe ich den Satz auch dahingehend richtig, dass ihr für Lehrgangspflicht in allen Bundesländern seid?

-    Noch mal Prüfungspflicht – Wenn ihr pro Prüfung seid, sollte so was auch international eingeführt werden, z.B. über die EU?

-    Tierschutzgesetz – die Wurzel vielen Übels. Ihr sprecht euch dafür aus, dass nicht nur Verwertung der „vernünftige Grund“ zum Angeln ist. Stimme dem natürlich voll zu. Was wollt ihr dafür tun, dass dies auch in Politik & Justiz so gesehen & anerkannt wird?

-    Noch mal Tierschutzgesetz – die eigentliche Wurzel des Übels ist, dass eine Aneinanderreihung von Knochen der Maßstab („Wirbeltiere“) dafür ist, was „gequält“ werden darf und was nicht. Wie steht ihr dazu? Gibt es Ideen, wie man diesem Ur-Übel zu Leibe rücken sollte?

-    Ihr seid nun Mitglied im DAFV. Irgendwelche Statements zu den dort bestehenden massiven Defiziten an Basisbeteiligung, Transparenz, Information? Was wollt ihr dort, im DAFV, konkret verändern?

- Auf das Finanzchaos & Beitragserhöhung gehe ich jetzt mal (noch) nicht näher ein. Nur eine Frage: Wenn ein Angler in zwei oder mehr dem DAFV angeschlossenen Vereinen ist, zahlt er mehrfach an LV und BV. Eine schlichte EDV-Datenbank könnte hier Gerechtigkeit schaffen. Wie steht ihr zu dem Punkt der Mehrfach-Beitragszahler?

-    _… to be continued_

Ich bitte um konkrete Antworten.
Danke im voraus.
#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versachlichen wir die Diskussion doch mal etwas und lösen uns etwas von der Gemeinnützigkeitsfrage.
> 
> Der DSAV möchte stärker werden. Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit viele Angler zu erreichen, sich den Fragen der Angler zu stellen.
> 
> ...



 Eine Liste mit sehr interessanten Fragen #6#6


----------



## Fr33 (22. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Abend, da hat Kati echt ne Liste sehr sehr interessanter Fragen aufgestellt.....

 Für mich eine Frage der Transparenz..... mal sehen ob, inwiefern und letztendlich wie detailliert die Informationen sind.


----------



## Lazarus (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ein Staatsanwalt meint, ist genauso Wertreich wie die Meinung eines Anwaltes.


Und wie gewichtest du _deine _Meinung in Rechtsfragen? Ich meine, im Vergleich zu der Meinung eines Staatsanwaltes?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet kein Wettangeln. Dies ist Fakt.
> Und Verbote müssen als solches im Gesetz stehen. Ist auch Fakt.


Wenn du meinst. Mit dieser Meinung dürftest du im wirklichen Leben, also außerhalb des AB, ziemlich alleine sein.
Im Tierschutzgesetz steht z.B. auch nicht, dass man Karnickel nicht töten darf, um eine Kunstinszenierung durchzuführen. Selbst wenn die Leckerchen anschließend verspeist werden.
Trotzdem wurden die 'Künstler' verurteilt. Übrigens nicht nur von einem Amtsrichter, sondern vom Kammergericht Berlin.
Kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://www.judicialis.de/Kammergeri..._24.07.2009.html?sid=c1Wu8DijTZUMfRWkXWXqca0y

Für Wettfischen gibt es keinen triftigen Grund, der schwerer wiegt als das Interesse an der Unversehrtheit und am Wohlbefinden der Tiere.
Vergleiche das Kaninchenurteil, da wurde die Kunstfreiheit, die einen sehr hohen Stellenwert genießt, gegen das Leben der Kaninchen abgewogen und als zu leicht befunden.

Was glaubst du denn, wie gering der sportliche Wettkampf wiegt?

Natürlich kannst du weiter negieren, dass Wettfischen Straftaten gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sind. Wahr wird das deshalb noch lange nicht.

Also, lasst doch die Wettfischer (darf man das sagen, oder muss es im  AB unbedingt 'Wettangler' heißen?), weiter ihre Hegefischen machen und alle sind zufrieden. Mit Ausnahme derer, die auf dem Rücken dieser Kollegen ihren Verbandshass ausleben wollen.

Die 'Steuerexperten' im Board sollten verstehen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht verloren geht, weil ein Verein Hegefischen veranstaltet, sondern weil dieser Verein gemeinschaftlich eine Straftat begeht, nämlich einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wenn er ein Wettfischen veranstaltet.
Im Gegensatz zu den Fachleuten hier, scheint der VDSF das damals durchaus verstanden zu haben. Der hatte aber auch das Wohl seiner Mitglieder (Angler) im Sinn, während die Experten hier ihre eigenen Interessen verfolgen. Gerne auch gegen die Angler.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...Also, lasst doch die Wettfischer (darf man das sagen, oder muss es im  AB unbedingt 'Wettangler' heißen?)...



korrekt wäre der DAFV-zitierende "wettangelfischer".
den quark hat sich das AB nicht ausgedacht.


über den unterschied zwischen angeln & fischen gabs im AB mal was, bloß wo???

angeln war da was mehr für uns 'hakenfritzen' und fischen eben was berufliches, so mit netzen und gelderwerb.

so gesehen wären wettfischer sowas wie der teufel vom beelzebub.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die 'Steuerexperten' im Board sollten verstehen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht verloren geht, weil ein Verein Hegefischen veranstaltet, sondern weil dieser Verein gemeinschaftlich eine Straftat begeht, nämlich einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wenn er ein Wettfischen veranstaltet.


Das ist so falsch.

Gemeinnützigkeit verliert man, wenn Straftaten begangen werden. Im Unterschied zu diesem allg. Rechtsgrundsatz gibt es aber zusätzlich noch den seperaten Erlass des BMF speziell um Wettangeln zu definieren. Dieser Erlass ist maßgebend bei Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit.
Da muss man nicht weiter in Auslegungen des Tierschutzgesetzes rumwühlen.

Hegefischen ist etwas anderes als Wettfischen ja, aber dass die meisten Hegefischen verkappte Wettfischen sind, weiß jeder, auch du.



Lazarus schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Fachleuten hier, scheint der VDSF das damals  durchaus verstanden zu haben. Der hatte aber auch das Wohl seiner  Mitglieder (Angler) im Sinn, während die Experten hier ihre eigenen  Interessen verfolgen. Gerne auch gegen die Angler.


Das ist schon quasi "Geschichte verleugnend". #d

Der o.g. Erlass wurde aus völlig anderen Gründen vom VDSF initiiert - und da ging es um alles andere als das Wohl von Anglern.

Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass du den Sachverhalt sehr genau kennst! 

Trotzdem werden solche Nebelkerzen geworfen.
Aber da bist du ja in guter Gesellschaft.
Wenn man sich das letzte Schreiben (30.11.) vor der JHV von Frau Dr. an die LVs durchliest, ist es schon quasi ein Genuss, wenn man sieht, wie gequält versucht wird, die Existenz des BMF-Erlasses nicht anzuusprechen
(die komplette Seite 2 lang eiert sie drum herum).


----------



## Lazarus (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Auf den Kern meines Beitrags gehst du argumentativ nicht ein. Nämlich, dass Wettfischen gemäß dem Tierschutzgesezu strafbar sind. Das muss nicht explizit im Gesetz drinstehen. Es genügt vollkommen, dass einem Wirbeltier keine langanhaltenden Leiden zugefügt werden darf.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gemeinnützigkeit verliert man, wenn Straftaten begangen werden.


Richtig. Echte Wettfischen zählen aber eindeutig zu den Straftaten.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu diesem allg. Rechtsgrundsatz gibt es aber zusätzlich noch den seperaten Erlass des BMF speziell um Wettangeln zu definieren. Dieser Erlass ist maßgebend bei Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit.


Hab ich hier schon oft hier gelesen. Nur, auf welchem Rechtsgrundsatz basiert den dieser Erlass? Das wurde bisher nicht erläutert. Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass er auf der Absprache beruht. Das ist ein Zirkelschluss, der absolut nichts erklärt.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hegefischen ist etwas anderes als Wettfischen ja, aber dass die meisten Hegefischen verkappte Wettfischen sind, weiß jeder, auch du.


Selbstverständlich weiß ich das. Und?
Ich selbst bin kein Wettfischer und war es auch nie. Trotzdem habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn diese Leute ihre Wettbewerbe ohne Aufsehen und Ärger weiter durchführen können.
Wer im Hinblick darauf Wind macht, oder die Vereine gar bei den Finanzämtern anschwärzt, hat aber ganz sicher nicht mein Verständnis. Ist doch vollkommen wurscht, ob die Ihre Fischen (ihre Angeln#c) als Hegefischen oder Wettfischen bezeichnen. Letztlich interessiert das niemand, solange man nicht irgendwen Entscheidenden dazu zwingt, es zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der o.g. Erlass wurde aus völlig anderen Gründen vom VDSF initiiert - und da ging es um alles andere als das Wohl von Anglern.


Wieder diese Behauptung. Aber *worauf *basierte denn die Vereinbarung? Es muss einen Rechtsgrund gegeben haben. "Wir wolllen das einfach so!" seitens des VDSF hätte dem BMF ganz sicher nicht genügt.
Meine Meinung: Der Rechtsgrund war und ist das unselige deutsche Tierschutzgesetz. Falls es etwas anderes ist, bitte kläre mich auf.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...
> Ich selbst bin kein Wettfischer und war es auch nie. Trotzdem habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn diese Leute ihre Wettbewerbe ohne Aufsehen und Ärger weiter durchführen können.
> Wer im Hinblick darauf Wind macht, oder die Vereine gar bei den Finanzämtern anschwärzt, hat aber ganz sicher nicht mein Verständnis. ...



ist mir auch piepe, sollen die die längen vergleichen...

aber "anschwärzen", welches vokabular ist das denn - und was wird damit bezweckt? etwa die denunzaiation als "größtes schwein im land" derjenigen, die beim pfuinanzamt aus besorgnis eine verbindliche auskunft anfordern?


wieso lässt das 'unsere' präsidentin nicht klären, damit da mal rechtssicherheit einkehrt?


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Lazarus , es ist Quatsch was Du schreibst.

Wettangeln verstösst nur dann gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wenn ausschliesslich der Wettkampf im Vordergrund steht.

Aber wo steht nur noch der Wettkampf im Vordergrund?

In DE werden diese Fische mittlerweile verzehrt. Die Angler kennen sich im Grunde bereits alle persönlich, also pflegt man die Gemeinschaft und Freundschaft usw.

IN DE werden die Wettangeln als Hegefischen deklariert. Es besteht also ein Hegeauftraug genehmigt von der Fischereibehörde.

Somit verstossen die Wettangeln zu min. in DE nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Das Tierschutzgesetz verlangt nur einen vernünftigen Grund. Dieser kann vielfältig sein.
Derzeit Anerkannt ist Verwertung und Hege.

Das Thema hier ist aber nicht Wettangeln oder Gemeinnützigkeit sondern der DSAV und das Interview von Steffen.

Wäre ich jetzt Mod....canceln canceln..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lazarus , es ist Quatsch was Du schreibst.
> 
> Wettangeln verstösst nur dann gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wenn ausschliesslich der Wettkampf im Vordergrund steht.
> 
> ...



Die Argumentation, dass es sich um kein Wettangeln, sondern eine Hegefischen handelt, kollabiert sofort, wenn der Gewinner mit zehn Karpfen und fünf Kilo Rotaugen zum Wiegen kommt. :q

 Oder welcher Hegeauftrag wurde dann erfüllt?|kopfkrat

 Jetzt bitte nicht mit Spezialveranstaltungen argumentieren, wo ein Umsetzen von Weißfischen in bestandsbedrohte Gewässer vereinbart wurde. Wir reden hier von ganz normalen Vereinsveranstaltungen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, dass es sich um kein Wettangeln, sondern eine Hegefischen handelt, kollabiert sofort, wenn der Gewinner mit zehn Karpfen und fünf Kilo Rotaugen zum Wiegen kommt. :q
> 
> Oder welcher Hegeauftrag wurde dann erfüllt?|kopfkrat
> 
> Jetzt bitte nicht mit Spezialveranstaltungen argumentieren, wo ein Umsetzen von Weißfischen in bestandsbedrohte Gewässer vereinbart wurde. Wir reden hier von ganz normalen Vereinsveranstaltungen.



Da musst Du den Gewässerwart Fragen. Evtl. ist das Gewässer "Karpfenverseucht".  
Klar kann man auch Hege anders betreiben. 
Aber dann können wir auch darüber diskutieren ob man seinen Fisch nicht im Lidl kaufen sollte..statt zu Angeln.
Und wenn man dann auch noch die CO2 Belastung mit einbringt..|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Mir ist das Thema hier auch zu Wettangel-lastig besetzt.
Wobei man an der Diskussion sieht, wie der DSAV primär verstanden wird. Er selbst erhebt aber deutlich weitergehende Ansprüche.

Aber natürlich hat die Problematik "Wettangeln" ganz konkrete Auswirkungen hier im Land auf ganz normale Angel-/Vereinsveranstaltungen.

Deswegen möchte ich meinen Fragenkatalog an den DSAV doch jetzt schon noch um eine wichtige Frage erweitern:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versachlichen wir die Diskussion doch mal etwas und lösen uns etwas von der Gemeinnützigkeitsfrage.
> 
> Der DSAV möchte stärker werden. Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit viele Angler zu erreichen, sich den Fragen der Angler zu stellen.
> 
> ...



- Das Angeln in Deutschland steht unter kräftigem Beschuss. Peta und andere radikale Organisationen, aber auch radikale Einzelpersonen wie z.B. Christoph Münch setzen uns arg zu. Etablierte Organisationen, BUND, NABU,... stehen dem nicht viel nach.

Die Justiz spielt dieses böse Spiel mittlerweile auch mit und geht ganz normale Vereinsangeln als verbotenes Wettangeln an. Beispiel http://www.weser-kurier.de/region_artikel,-Wettangeln-verboten-_arid,972152.html

Vereine verstecken ihre Veranstaltungen, sagen diese ab, machen in dieser Richtung keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mehr.
Angler zeigen immer weniger Fangfotos aus Angst sich angreifbar zu machen. Usw., usw.

Der DAFV meint die gesamte Problematik aussitzen zu müssen, ignoriert die Entwicklung vollständig, deutet Urteile wie zuvor verlinkt völlig falsch.
Viele Angler, auch aus der Fraktion, die gar nix mit Verbänden & Angelpolitik zu tun haben will, sehen aber genau bei dieser Problematik Handlungsbedarf!

Was gedenkt der DSAV zu tun? Was sind Ziele? Wie will man vorgehen?


----------



## Heidechopper (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@DASV: du scheint auch nur heiße Luft zu verbreiten! Ich habe den Thread nun mehrmals durchgelesen. Es wurde Dir nun 2x die Frage gestellt, wie viele Mitglieder der DSAV denn nun konkret hat.
 WAs gibt es an dieser Frage denn nicht zu verstehen? Nun mal bitte Zahlen (!) auf den Tisch des Forums oder bitte ganz den Schnabel halten!
 Rolf. 
 der sich so langsam auch verarscht fühlt|gr:


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo Kati,

sehr gute Fragen, die es verdienen beantwortet zu werden. 
Sollte seitens des DSAV hier wirklich was für das Angeln in Dtl. und für Angler  geschehen, bin ich gern bereit Geld für die Arbeit auszugeben - und ich glaube, da wäre ich nicht der Einzige.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ob die zur Zeit 327 oder 817 Leutchen sind, wäre mir persönlich wurscht.

Dass die momentan noch im Aufbaus sind, vieles noch nicht steht, etc. ist mir auch klar.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wenn man den Anspruch erhebt, _"...die speziellen Interessen der Süßwasserangler in Deutschland zu vertreten"_, zu wichtigen Punkten Positionen & Beschlüsse, zumindest eine offizielle Grundhaltung hat.
Wenn da zu einzelnen Fragen noch nicht viel da ist, insbesondere zu Konsequenzen, Vorgehensweisen, auch ok. Kann man nicht alles auf einmal erwarten.

Aber ich erwarte eben schon Grundpositionen und mehr Ideen als, _"das sagen wir dann in DAFV-Versammlungen und schauen mal, ob und was Frau Dr. & Kollegen daraus machen"_. 

Der DSAV (nicht nur der einzelne Boardkollege hier) hat ja die Chance uns alle hier zu überzeugen, dass das eine tolle und richtige Aktive ist und kann so viele neue Mitglieder gewinnen.
Lasst euch mit den Antworten ruhig Zeit. Ich möcht da schon was mit Gehalt hören, also feste Positionen, nicht Schnellschüsse aus dem Bauch heraus.

Und vermutlich haben noch mehr Boardkollegen Fragen an den DSAV.
Nur raus damit.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Thema hier auch zu Wettangel-lastig besetzt.
> Wobei man an der Diskussion sieht, wie der DSAV primär verstanden wird. Er selbst erhebt aber deutlich weitergehende Ansprüche.
> 
> Aber natürlich hat die Problematik "Wettangeln" ganz konkrete Auswirkungen hier im Land auf ganz normale Angel-/Vereinsveranstaltungen.
> ...


Interessante Fragen..


----------



## mathei (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessante Fragen..



auf die es keine antworten geben wird. dieser neue verband kocht nur sein eigenes süppchen ( wettangeln ). gemeinschaftsfischen in den vereinen ist den wuppe.
der druck im dafv ist jetzt weg ( gut so ).ändern kann nur der dafv etwas, was er nicht machen wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> Und vermutlich haben noch mehr Boardkollegen Fragen an den DSAV.
> Nur raus damit.


Da würde mich sehr stark interessieren, inwieweit allgemein für das Abschaffen von Nachtangelverboten gearbeitet werden soll.

Für mich als BWler (und damit auch ein "deutscher Süßwasserangler") höchst interessant - obwohl ja der BW-LV ohnehin quasi "außen vor" ist und sich vom DSAV wohl kaum beeinflussen bzw. reinquatschen lassen wird... (und der Nachtangelkram ohnehin Ländersache ist).

Trotzdem wäre es begrüßenswert, wenn sich da "von außen" mal eine "offizielle Institution" entsprechend dazu äußern würde und zumindest endlich mal ansatzweise dafür arbeitet, dass das unsägliche und unsoziale Nachtangelverbot verschwindet. Und da auch hartnäckig dranbleibt.

Denn wenn man hier gerade jetzt im Winter bis 18 Uhr oder noch länger arbeiten muss, hat sichs sonnenuntergangsregelungsmäßig schon ausgeangelt. 

Nix mit bei Dunkelheit die Spinnrute schwingen oder Feierabend-Hechtköfis rausballern. Und das sozusagen noch halbwegs am Nachmittag.

Wenn man bei Noch-Dunkelheit zu arbeiten beginnt und dann bis zur Dunkelheit knechtet, kommt das quasi einem Angelverbot gleich. Arbeiten "full" - Angelerholung null.

Weg mit diesem sinnfreien "Nur Aal- & Wels"-Mist, ich will auch chillig nachm Arbeiten abends bzw. nachts legal auf Winterhechte und -zander losziehen können.

Also auf geht's, das ist hier in BW insbesondere im Winter ein massives Süßwasseranglerproblem! 

Durchschlagende Ergebnisse über Nacht erwarte ich da keinesfalls - aber zumindest ein starkes Engagement in dieser Richtung, damit sich überhaupt irgendwann mal was tun KANN.


----------



## madpraesi (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@PirschHirsch
das mit dem Nachtangelverbot geh ich voll mit dir, auch wenn ich aus NRW komme (was nicht unbedingt besser ist )
nur die ZEITUMSTELLUNG wird ja noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt..............#d

Gruß Christian


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> nur die ZEITUMSTELLUNG wird ja noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt


Exakt - vielen Dank für den moralischen Support.

Drum sag ich ja: Je nachdem, wie lange man hier vor allem im Winter arbeiten muss, kommt das quasi einem Angelverbot gleich. Nicht jeder kann das Angeln immer aufs Wochenende legen.

Das ist schlichtweg komplett unsozial - auch für Schichtarbeiter, Leute mit Familie (die erst später am Tag Zeit haben) usw.

Wenns nach mir geht, würd ich genau jetzt in diesem Moment meine Bigbait-Hechtspinne nebst Monstergummis schnappen und losziehen.

Hätte ich tierisch Bock druff und zur Abwechslung auch mal spontan Zeit dafür. Aber da hat die "BW-Angleruhr" halt massiv was gegen.

Insofern wäre das IMO ein äußerst wichtiges Arbeitsfeld eines "deutschen Süßwasseranglerverbands" - wenn der denn seinen Namen verdient haben will.

Wenn der offenbar einen gesamtdeutschen Anspruch hat, muss er auch gesamtdeutsch für Süßwasserangler tätig werden. Wir hier in BW stehen schon mehr als genug im Angelregen.

Selbst wenn das Ländersache ist - massive "offizielle" Kritik von außen kann trotzdem geübt werden. Einer entsprechenden Pro-Angler-Meinungsäußerung in dieser Hinsicht steht absolut nichts im Weg, das ist jederzeit möglich - wenn man denn will. Inkklusive Nachhaken und Dranbleiben, selbstverständlich (sonst bringt das gar nix - einmal ist da keinmal).

Das wäre zumindest mal besser als überhaupt nichts - es dauert einfach viel zu lange, auf das Generalaussterben der buckelnd-spreizenden BW-Steinzeituhus zu warten (die sowieso schon neue Gedankenbrut hochziehen, um ihren Kram dauerhaft durch "Nachwuchs" zu erhalten).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Die BW Angleruhr hat halt anders zu gehen..da waren wahrlich begnadete Uhrmacher am Werk:banghead:

Und obwohl Landesrecht,würde ich mir auch dazu-wie auch zu den anderen berechtigten Sorgen und Fragen an den "Verband der modernen Angler",vom DSAV eine klare und deutliche Stellungnahme wünschen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Eben, zumindest eine unmissverständliche Stellungnahme geht immer auch über Ländergrenzen hinweg - und von einem deutschen Süßwasseranglerverband erwarte ich, dass er sich einer der bundesweit stiersten Angelsituationen massiv annimmt. Denn da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf. Andernfalls erachte ich ihn als unnötig. 

Von daher würde ich sehr gerne wissen, was die da bzw. für BW-Angler zu tun gedenken.


----------



## mathei (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*


Du verstehst Hier etwas völlig falsch. Der DSAV ist kein neuer BV als cotra zu DAFV. Er ist aus Vorstandsmitgliedern des DAFV entstanden. Den kümmert Euer Nachtangelverbot ein Dreck.
Leider


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Mir kommt noch die Frage auf, wie der DSAV eigentlich das Heckmeck um seine DAFV-Mitgliedschaft inkl. Antrag auf Abwahl v. S Quinger beurteilt.
Was ist denn dann, wenn Verbandsausschuss oder nächste HV beschließen, sie sind draußen?
Und was wenn nicht?

Geben wir den Jungs doch mal Luft, vernünftig darauf (und gerne weitere Fragen) zu antworten.
Wir sollten auch fair sein und erkennen, dass sich jahrzehntelange Missstände kaum schnell und auf einen Schlag aufarbeiten & zu lösen wären.

Eine Institution, die sich tatsächlich vornehmen würde, all das in Angriff zu nehmen würde -unabhängig von den Erfolgsaussichten- große Zustimmung finden.
Die einzig verbleibende Frage wäre dann noch, _"wofür braucht man eigentlich den ganzen Rest?"_.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Dann versteht eher der DSAV was verkehrt..und zwar grundsätzlich.

Sollte ihn das BW Nachtangelverbot generell nicht stören,wären bereits 2 Leitsätze/Ziele reif für die Tonne.

1.Förderung des Angelns

2.Vereinbarkeit von Angeln und Naturschutz ohne Restriktionen.

Vorausgesetzt man nimmt die eigenen Leitsätze ernst..

Also..einige wichtige Fragen stehen.

Werte Herren vom DSAV..ihr seit jetzt gefordert.


----------



## mathei (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Warum sollte der Verbandsausschluß oder die HV einen Ausschluß beschliessen. Der DAFV ist doch jetzt das Problem mit dem Wettangeln los. Aber man möchte doch trotzdem die Beiträge haben.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Man wird sich im DAFV das Treiben und die Entwicklung des DSAV ganz genau angucken und wenn sich daraus kein Nützling entwickelt, wird der abgesägt....

 So einfach ist für mich die Sache. Und das sehen auch im Stippbereich die Jungs und hinterfragen Steffen schon kritisch. Passt ihm und den DSAV zwar nicht, aber damit muss man rechnen....

 Wie Kati schon schreib, ist mir der Fokus zu sehr auf intern. Wettangeln.... bevor wir und aber mit Problemen von ein paar Elitären Anglern annehmen, sollten wir vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren....


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@ Peter:

Eben. Da bin ich so frei und nehme die Leute einfach mal beim Wort. Die BW-Nachtangelproblematik fällt IMO genau in dieses Gebiet.

Ich gebe den Leuten gern eine Chance, auf Worte auch Taten folgen zu lassen. Dass da über Nacht keine umfassende Revolution eintritt, dürfte klar sein.

Einen Anfang und dann kontinuierliches Dranbleiben würde ich aber gern beobachten wollen, wenn sich der DSAV da schon so weit offiziell aus dem Fenster lehnt.

Denn andernfalls würde ich mich auch in diesem Fall fragen, wozu der überhaupt gut sein soll.

Denn eine Interessenvertretung für Angler tritt Angelgegnern jeder Art (auch aus Steinzeituhu-"Anglerreihen") unbequem in den Hintern und engagiert sich aktiv, um Anglern das Angeln leichter zu machen.

Andernfalls ist sie schlichtweg keine und hat dann auch keinerlei Legitimationsgrund für ihre Existenz.

Insofern: Ich bin schwerstens gespannt, (ob da) was in dieser Richtung vom DSAV kommt.

Wer von sich behauptet, ein deutscher Süßwasseranglerverband zu sein, sollte sich klar sein, dass er dann mit zahlreichen Erwartungen "pro Angler" zu rechnen hat - insbesondere angesichts des naturschützerischen DAFV-Elends.

Der bekommt von mir seine Chance, gar keine Frage. Aber dennoch ganz klar: "Wer gackert, hat zu legen."

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen internationales Wettangeln, das ist doch ne nette Sache.

Als BW-Süßwasserangler hab ich aber unterm Strich davon gar nix. Denn hier geht's drum, ÜBERHAUPT noch halbwegs normal in meiner Region angeln zu können.

Insofern erwarte ich, dass sich der DSAV in erster Linie bundesweit um solche Dinge kümmert, wenn er seinem Namen gerecht werden will. Da gibts mehr als genug zu tun für ihn.


----------



## kernell32 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich schließe mich hier einfach mal den Fragen von PirschHirsch und Kati an!


----------



## XXXX (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ja ja, hier sind 10 Mann und 11 Meinungen. Wer was über den DSAV wissen will oder Fragen hat empfehle ich die Homepage, das Interview oder auch ihn über info@dsav.eu  anzuschreiben. Oder ladet die Leute ein um mit ihnen zu sprechen. Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot. Das scheint auch damit zusammen zu hängen, dass so ein Forum viel persönliche Anonymität bietet und damit eine gewisse Heckenschützenmentalität fördert. 
Also, ladet die Leute vom DSAV ein um mit Ihnen zu sprechen und das zu fragen was ihr wollt. Endlose Diskussionen oder ausführlichen Stellungnahmen auf anonymen Foren bringen erfahrungsgemäß nicht viel. Siehe hier, fing ja alles mal so an das einer das Interview ganz gut fand und endet in allbekannten Sachen. Habt ihr Euch mal gefragt warum wohl viele User hier frustriert raus sind? Eine normale Diskussion auf Augenhöhe fällt hier manchmal etwas schwer, höfflich ausgedrückt. 
Der DSAV macht zur Stippermesse einen Stand in Bremen, er lädt Euch gern ein und unterstützt ein Forumstreffen vom AB. Ich denke auch viele Angler dort würden mit den Leuten vom Anglerboard gern mal ins Gespräch kommen. 

Gebt den Leuten einfach mal Zeit um etwas zu bewegen, der Verband ist jung.

Und die mir passen manchmal die Art und Weise nicht wie hier irgendwelche anonyme User arrogant Fragen stellen und bitteschön gefälligt eine Antwort erwarten. Die Zahl der Mitglieder zum 6.9. steht mit Sicherheit im Protokoll und da Thomas bestimmt auch weiß welche Unterhosenfarbe jeder Delegierte trug wird er doch auch mit Sicherheit die Zahl kennen. Wurde ja laut und deutlich ins Mikro gesprochen.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich fahre auch gerade von Frankfurt nach Bremen nur um mit Steffen zu sprechen . Das hatte er mir und anderen bereits schon 2014 zur Stippermesse angeboten..... aber nur unter 4 Augen. Und das ist wieder sowas, was mir nicht passt. Warum sich Fragen nicht öffentlich stellen. Warum nicht seine Ziele und Ideologien so formulieren, dass sie auch als solche zu sehen sind? Das hat auch was mit Offenheit und Transparenz zu tun.... 

Ist wie im Business - wenn 2 sich treffen kommen nicht selten 2 verschiedene Meinungen aus der Runde raus.... welche dann die Wahrheit ist, steht dann leider nirgends geschrieben.....


----------



## kernell32 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ja ja, hier sind 10 Mann und 11 Meinungen. Wer was über den DSAV wissen will oder Fragen hat empfehle ich die Homepage, das Interview oder auch ihn über info@dsav.eu  anzuschreiben. Oder ladet die Leute ein um mit ihnen zu sprechen. Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot. Das scheint auch damit zusammen zu hängen, dass so ein Forum viel persönliche Anonymität bietet und damit eine gewisse Heckenschützenmentalität fördert.
> Also, ladet die Leute vom DSAV ein um mit Ihnen zu sprechen und das zu fragen was ihr wollt. Endlose Diskussionen oder ausführlichen Stellungnahmen auf anonymen Foren bringen erfahrungsgemäß nicht viel. Siehe hier, fing ja alles mal so an das einer das Interview ganz gut fand und endet in allbekannten Sachen. Habt ihr Euch mal gefragt warum wohl viele User hier frustriert raus sind? Eine normale Diskussion auf Augenhöhe fällt hier manchmal etwas schwer, höfflich ausgedrückt.
> Der DSAV macht zur Stippermesse einen Stand in Bremen, er lädt Euch gern ein und unterstützt ein Forumstreffen vom AB. Ich denke auch viele Angler dort würden mit den Leuten vom Anglerboard gern mal ins Gespräch kommen.
> 
> ...


Ok das heißt dann wohl die Fragen werden hier nicht beantwortet?
Ich beteiligte mich an Verbandsdiskussionen im AB bisher nicht und habe es auch nicht vor, trotzdem interessieren mich die hier gestellten Fragen brennend.
Zumal es deinerseits ja wohl auch darum geht Werbung für den Verband zu betreiben.

Mir kommt deine Reaktion hier vor wie
"Vorsicht Kunde droht mit Auftrag"

Naja vielleicht können wir die Fragen von Kati und PirschHirsch mal auf dem "ordentlichen Weg" einreichen, als öffentlichen Brief oder so, meinst du dann besteht die Aussicht auf Antworten?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...
> Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot.
> ...



Könnte es vielleicht an der Entstehung und Verbreitung der nunmehr Handreichung zum Gemeinschaftsfischen genannten Publikationen aus diesem Sommer liegen?
Nach meinem Eindruck war die Stipperscene wenig begeistert. Ebenso über das lavieren des Herrn Quinger...





DSAV schrieb:


> ...
> Gebt den Leuten einfach mal Zeit um etwas zu bewegen, der Verband ist jung.
> ....



Der Verband ist neu, richtig. Jedoch sind die Herren des Präsidiums nicht erst seit gestern im Bundesverband oder auf Bundesverbandsebene aktiv. Stellt sich hier die Frage was die Herren in den letzten Jahren erreicht haben und warum sie denken dies nun nur unter Zuhilfenahme eines neuen Verbandes erreichen zu können?????

BTW: Zeit ist gerade das was wir nicht haben...
meiner Meinung....

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Wegberger (23. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

und eine Chance für Seriösitat verpasst. #d
Doch nur eine Vereinsnebelkerze von Frau Dr. .... gesehen-gewogen- und für zu leicht befunden .... relaesen leider verboten .... Verbände neigen halt zur Verbuttung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ja ja, hier sind 10 Mann und 11 Meinungen. Wer was über den DSAV wissen will oder Fragen hat empfehle ich die Homepage, das Interview oder auch ihn über info@dsav.eu  anzuschreiben. Oder ladet die Leute ein um mit ihnen zu sprechen. Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot. Das scheint auch damit zusammen zu hängen, dass so ein Forum viel persönliche Anonymität bietet und damit eine gewisse Heckenschützenmentalität fördert.
> Also, ladet die Leute vom DSAV ein um mit Ihnen zu sprechen und das zu fragen was ihr wollt.
> 
> Und die mir passen manchmal die Art und Weise nicht wie hier irgendwelche anonyme User arrogant Fragen stellen und bitteschön gefälligt eine Antwort erwaren



Das "Kunde droht mit Auftrag" Szenario scheint nicht so falsch zu sein..

Oder andersherum..Verbandsseitig wurde man bisher vor arrogant vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.

Wenn der DSAV es nun besser machen möchte,erwarte ich eine möglichst zeitnahe,öffentliche und vor allem konkrete Stellungnahme zu den ganzen Problemen.

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Bitte dran denken, von allem anderen abgesehen:
Der DSAV ist keine Opposition zum DAFV, sondern unterstützt diesen und seine Ziele/Zielrichtungen und wurde ja von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern gegründet.

Wer also eigentlich gegen die Politik des DAFV ist und deswegen meint, in den DSAV eintreten zu müssen, sollte aber auch dran denken, dass er damit auch einen zusätzlichen finanziellen Beitrag zur Erhaltung des DAFV leistet..

Denn auch wenn er bereits woanders in einem Verein/LV organisiert ist, wird er durch seine Mitgliedschaft im DSAV dann erneut gezählt und muss dann auch wieder für den DSAV den (dann zusätzlichen und vom DAFV ja dringend benötigten) Mitgliedsbeitrag für den DAFV bezahlen.


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo Thomas,

nach der Antwort vom User DSAV hat sich bei mir jedwedes Interesse an diesem Verband fast auf "Null" reduziert. 

@DSAV: eine bessere Plattform als das Internet werdet ihr nicht bekommen, um viele Leute zu erreichen. Es ist schon sehr dreist oder dumm (oder eine Kombination aus beidem), dass man nur im persönlichen Gespräch Fragen beantworten möchte.#q#q#q
Lieber DSAV, die Republik ist groß und nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit und vor allem die Zeit sich auf den Veranstaltungen zu bewegen, wo ihr präsent seid. |krach:

Gruß

Stefan

Edit: Buchstabensalat geordnet


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Richtig Stefan, deswegen haben wir auch eine Homepage und veröffentlichen viel. 

Sinn des Internets erkannt und auch der Sinn eines Forum im AB.

Beispiel Carpzilla Interview. Die als Plattform angefragt haben und der DSAV hat artig geantwortet. 

Nochmal, auch Podiumsdiskussionen usw. sind sicher mit den Leuten vom DSAV möglich, es muss nicht immer das vertraute Gespräch bei Kerzenschein sein FR33.

Na ja, solange der Kunde den Auftrag ernst meint wird man sicher gern den Kunden bedienen. Hier hat man mehr das Gefühl es geht um andere Sachen als sich zu infomieren, es geht mehr darum eine bestimmte Stimmung zu forcieren.
Thomas zeigt ja gern und ausführlich wo es lang geht. 

Und ich denke mit den momentanen Informationen auf der Homepage sprich Satzung, Leitlinien und dem Interview ist schon mal viel draußen. Es wird sicher noch einiges folgen.
Und alles fing mal damit an: 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Interview von Carpzilla mit den Vorsitzenden des DSAV.
> 
> http://dsav.eu/carpzilla-interview-mit-dem-dsav-vom-18-07-2014/
> 
> Ich finde in der Gesamtbetrachtung ein gutes Interview mit vielen interessanten und positiven Aussagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Thema hier auch zu Wettangel-lastig besetzt.
> Wobei man an der Diskussion sieht, wie der DSAV primär verstanden wird. Er selbst erhebt aber deutlich weitergehende Ansprüche.
> 
> Aber natürlich hat die Problematik "Wettangeln" ganz konkrete Auswirkungen hier im Land auf ganz normale Angel-/Vereinsveranstaltungen.
> ...





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Peter:
> 
> Eben. Da bin ich so frei und nehme die Leute einfach mal beim Wort. Die BW-Nachtangelproblematik fällt IMO genau in dieses Gebiet.
> 
> ...





Interessante Fragen.....

(Konkrete) Antworten???

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Opposition??
> 
> Das sind DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder, die den DSAV machen - und die wollten unbedingt in den DAFV rein...
> 
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte dran denken, von allem anderen abgesehen:
> Der DSAV ist keine Opposition zum DAFV, sondern unterstützt diesen und seine Ziele/Zielrichtungen und wurde ja von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern gegründet.
> 
> Wer also eigentlich gegen die Politik des DAFV ist und deswegen meint, in den DSAV eintreten zu müssen, sollte aber auch dran denken, dass er damit auch einen zusätzlichen finanziellen Beitrag zur Erhaltung des DAFV leistet..
> ...


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo DSAV (hier könnte auch dein Name stehen), 

die Antwort kam ja schnell...
Es ist sicher bequemer, die Fragen auf der eigenen Homepage zu beantworten. Nichtsdestotrotz hast du/ihr diese Bühne hier betreten. Die Bühne ist zum Nutzen da - also tanzt mal kräftig mit. |wavey:

Hier geht es sicher den wenigsten um eine Stimmungsmache. *Es geht um das Angeln - nicht mehr und nicht weniger*. Dass es in den letzen Jahrzenten nicht wirklich postive Arbeit in der Richtung gab wirst du sicher nicht leugnen wollen. 

@Thomas und/oder Kati: reicht doch die Fragen mal "offiziell" ein und dann kann der DASV auch offiziell antworten. Wenn man es dort mit der Arbeit etwas erster meint, sollte sogar eine Reaktion kommen. Ist ja leider beim DAFV nicht der Fall.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Norbi (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Hallo DASV (hier könnte auch dein Name stehen),
> 
> die Antwort kam ja schnell...
> Es ist sicher bequemer, die Fragen auf der eigenen Homepage zu beantworten. Nichtsdestotrotz hast du/ihr diese Bühne hier betreten. Die Bühne ist zum Nutzen da - also tanzt mal kräftig mit. |wavey:
> ...



DSAV und nicht DASV,.....sonst fühlt Er sich nicht angesprochen:m


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Richtig Stefan, deswegen haben wir auch eine Homepage und veröffentlichen viel.
> 
> Sinn des Internets erkannt und auch der Sinn eines Forum im AB.
> 
> ...




Wozu ich auch noch stehe.
Verstehe auch gerade nicht wieso hier so scharf geschossen wird.
Denke die Kritik gehört in erster Linie in Richtung DAFV.

Und die Gründung des DSAV ist doch auch keine schlechte Sache.
Die Möglichkeiten für jeden Angler habe ich doch schon mehrfach aufgezeigt.

Das man nun als DSAV nicht wie ein Holzfäller im DAFV auftreten kann sollte eigentlich auch jeden einleuchten.

Jetzt von DSAV Seite die grosse Revolution hinaus zuposaunen wäre so als wenn man die gerade angesteckte Kerze wieder auspustet.

Dann kurz zu der Bühne von welcher gerade gesprochen wird.

Ein "User" wird hier gerade mit "faulen Eiern" beworfen und soll Rede und Antwort stehen?
So kommt mir dies gerade jedenfalls vor.

Warum nicht von Anfang an sachlich über das Interview sprechen und Fragen stellen?

Aber nein, es wurde sofort Galle gegeben.

@DSAV
Nen Tip: Nicht ständig darauf hinweisen, dass hier ein rauer Wind herrscht.
Ist halt so. Arrangiere Dich damit oder lass es bleiben. Du nutzt ja auch aktuell die Anonymität.


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@ Sharpo


Das Problem was ich mit dem DSAV habe ist die Tatsache, dass ich mit meinem potentiellen Mitgliedsbeitrag eig wieder den DAFV mit füttere. Das hatte ich ja ganz am Anfang aus Seite 1 schon geschrieben....


Und da der DAFV seit Gründung bis zum heutigen Tage eig nix --- sorry besser rein gar nix, außer Kosten und heiße Luft fabriziert hat - stehe ich logischerweise dem auch nicht gerade positiv gegenüber. Wenn dann aus dem DAFV heraus eine Untergruppe namens DSAV entsteht, so ist für mich die Sache nicht loyal genug. 


Warum sollte ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband (DAFV) sich einen Unterverband (nennt man das so?!) ins Boot holen, welcher sich anscheinend und erstmal oberflächlich mit dem Angeln auseinander setzt? Und dann gerade mit so heiklen Theman wie Wettangeln usw... 


Nochmals und falls Steffen mitliest auch nochmal deutlich. Wettangeln im Ausland sind für 90% der deutschen Angler kein Kernproblem. Wir haben im eigenen Land bereits zu viele Probleme, die die Angellei in naher Zukunft noch mehr beschränkt.


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Norbi schrieb:


> DSAV und nicht DASV,.....sonst fühlt Er sich nicht angesprochen:m



Hab ich gesehen und geändert :q

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...Wer was über den DSAV wissen will oder Fragen hat empfehle ich die Homepage, das Interview oder auch ihn über info@dsav.eu anzuschreiben.
> Bevor ich meine Fragen formuliert habe, hab ich mir natürlich beides (noch mal) durchgelesen. Aber nix dazu bzw. nix Konkretes dazu gefunden.
> 
> ...Oder ladet die Leute ein um mit ihnen zu sprechen.
> ...


_"Arrogant"... |bigeyes_

Von einem Verband, der um meinen Beitritt, meine Unterstützung, meinen Beitrag wirbt, sollte ich erwarten können, dass er auf mein Interesse in Form von Fragen nicht in dieser Form reagiert.

Es ist hier übrigens üblich, dass man sich Nicknamen gibt, auch du stehst hier nicht mit deinem Klarnamen.
Wären meine Fragen genehmer gewesen, wenn ich meinen Klarnamen darunter setze?

Ich bin ehrlich enttäuscht!

Und "Chance vertan" muss ich sagen.
Ihr hättet hier eine Menge dafür tun können, Zuspruch von potentiellen Mitgliedern zu bekommen.

Ich arbeite die Fragen noch mal auf, sende sie an den DSAV und werde Fragen & Antworten hier veröffentlichen.
Warum dieser Weg lieber ist, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.
Rückfragen werden auch dann kommen.

Liebe Boardkollegen,
bitte haut zusätzliche Fragen eurerseits hier noch in den Thread rein, wenn ihr das DSAV-Buch noch nicht ganz zu gemacht habt, was mich nicht wundern würde.
Ich nehme kommende Fragen dann noch mit rein.
 |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Schließt der DSAV mit den Meeresfischern eine Kooperation, da beide ja die CIP - Mitgliedschaft wollen aber nur einer sie bekommen kann ?

Bleibt ihr nach event. Erhalt der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ? Ihr könnt die selber gegebenen Richtlinien und nach Satzung auch für euch einzuhaltenden zu Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht einhalten, da sie ja auch im Ausland für die Deutschen Manschaften gelten soll ?


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Sharpo bringt es sehr gut auf den Punkt. Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Oder doch :

Der DSAV wird in Bremene einen Stand haben und dort Rede und Antwort stehen.
Für viele hier im AB sind Verbände völlig unnötige Sachen die man zerstören und kaputt machen muss. 

Diese Leute haben in meinen Augen hier ihren Platz gefunden und ziehen gern und ausgiebig vom Leder, es wird persönlich und teilweise grenzwertig in den Ausdrücken. 

Ich bin Funktionär in einem Verband, diese Tätigkeit wird hier aber bewußt dermaßen in den Dreck gezogen und mit Schmutz beworfen, dass man nur kopfschüttlen mit lesen kann.

Dann genau hier den Platz zu suchen um für einen Verband Werbung zu machen und das über eine offene faire Diskussion im AB-Forum ist so als erwarte ich in der katholischen Kirche eine offen faire Diskussion über Homosexualität und Verhütung. 

Sorry.


----------



## Lommel (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Auch wenn das hier für dich der Hort des Bösen ist, könnte man doch gerade hier zu den sachlichen Fragen Stellung nehmen.

Damit kannst du doch den "Miesepetern" den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Oder doch nur heisse Luft?


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Lommel, nur kurz...
Ich versuche auch nicht den kirchlichen Miesepetern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und sie davon zu überzeugen das schwul zu sein keine Sünde ist.
Verlorenen Zeit und Mühe.

Hort des Bösen....Deine Meinung nicht meine....es sind hier gute Ansätze und Diskussionen im Gange, nur gibt es hier auch einige Vortrommler die massiv ihre Meinung artikulieren. Und so was ..."oder doch nur heiße Luft?"...das ist ein Hauch zu billig.

Knispel:

Beide Verbände, der DSAV und der DMV werden Mitglied in der CIPS über die Mitgliedschaft in der FIPSed+FIPSmouche (DSAV) und FIPSmare (DMV). Die CIPS wird gebildet durch die 3 genannten Förderationen. Der DSAV und der DMV sind dann Mitglied der CIPS.

Falls wir nicht aus dem DAFV ausgeschlossen werden, was einige Landesverbände wollen, bleiben wir im DAFV. Die am 15.11. beschlossene Richtlinie gilt für nationale Veranstaltungen des DAFV.

Bei der Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen im Ausland gelten die rechtlichen Bedingungen des gastgebenden Landes.
Ich denke , dass ist völlig normal, jeder der Urlaub macht kennt das. Egal wo ich bin, es zählt Landesrecht.
Und dasfür das Du Landesrecht einhälts (z.B. das Du in Norwegen im Meer ohne Angelschein und Fischereischein angelst) kannst Du schwer in Deutschland belangt werden. 

Ist ja auch logisch, gilt sogar für Landesebene.....in Sachsen z.B darf man max. mit 2 Ruten fischen, in Sachsen-Anhalt dagegen mit 3. Mache ich mich also in Sachsen strafbar wenn ich in Sachsen-Anhalt mit 3 Ruten fische? Verstoße ich damit gegen das sächsische Fischereirecht? 

Der DSAV ist für sein Handeln eigenverantwortlich.

Ich sehe die Richtlinie für das Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAFV vom 15.11.2014 als nicht maßgeblich an für Angler des DSAV die im Ausland angeln (oder auch dort wegen mir an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen).
Umkehrschluss, nach der neuen Richtlinie ist zukünftig auch der Setzkescher nicht mehr verboten. Auch wenn mir die Richtlinie das künftig erlaubt, ist es trotzdem in einigen Bundesländern verboten. Mich dann in der Anhörung darauf zu berufen, der Bundesverband erlaube das ja, wird wenig helfen. Ich mache mich nach Landesrecht strafbar.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Beide Verbände, der DSAV und der DMV werden Mitglied in der CIPS über die Mitgliedschaft in der FIPSed+FIPSmouche (DSAV) und FIPSmare (DMV). Die CIPS wird gebildet durch die 3 genannten Förderationen. Der DSAV und der DMV sind dann Mitglied der CIPS.
> 
> Falls wir nicht aus dem DAFV ausgeschlossen werden, was einige Landesverbände wollen, bleiben wir im DAFV. Die am 15.11. beschlossene Richtlinie gilt für nationale Veranstaltungen des DAFV.
> 
> ...




Logisch.
Es kann ja auch sein das wir einen Denkfehler machen.
Mein verständnis:
Es geht ja hier in erster Linie um eine steuerliche Begünstigung des DSAV wenn man von der Gemeinützigkeit spricht.
Gelder die eigentlich versteuert werden müssten wenn man nicht als Gemeinnützig gillt (deutsches Steuerrecht) werden im Ausland für Wettangeln eingesetzt.
Also, der Steuervorteil wird im Ausland für in Deutschland "illegale" (Steuerrecht) Veranstaltungen verwendet.
Die Gelder werden somit nicht für gemeinnützige Zwecke ausgegeben.
Das kann doch nicht legal sein?

Dann könnte jedes Hilfswerk wie "Brot für die Welt" etc.  so agieren.
In DE Gemeinützig sein und im Ausland die Gelder verjubeln ohne die Gemeinützigkeit in DE zu verlieren.
Für mich unlogisch.


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@DSAV (hier könnte auch dein Name stehen):

einfach die Diskussion hier als sinnlos abzukanzeln ist ebensowenig zielführend wie unsachliche Kritik.

Die Kritik, welche hier zugegebenermaßen etwas harsch getätigt wird, ist jedoch nicht grundlos und an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 

Insofern wäre es doch der ideale Zeitpunkt und Ort die Kritiker Lügen zu strafen und einfach mal etwas positives *zu liefern*.

Bisher trittst du hier in dem Strang etwas suboptimal auf und bestätigst die Meinung derer, welche du anprangerst.|wavey:

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Knispel (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

danke für die promte Antwort


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich würde zudem auch gerne wissen, was der DSAV gedenkt zu tun, um das Image des Angelns in D allgemein positiver zu gestalten.

Hier in in der Modegrünenhochburg BW muss man sich von ökologisch-politisch korrekten Juteedelkinderwagenschiebern / Reforemhauseinkaufangebern desöfteren so einiges anhören.

Es kann nicht sein, dass Angler auf diese Weise zur Zielscheibe werden - ich belästige solche Leute nicht in ihrer Freizeit, also sollen die mich auch nicht in meiner belästigen.

Somit wäre es schön, wenn die Akzeptanz des Angelns in der Gesellschaft deutlich erhöht würde, damit solche Dinge in Zukunft weniger vorkommen.

Und dies erfordert aktive Arbeit von offizieller Stelle - denn was anderes wird sowieso nicht wahrgenommen bzw. akzeptiert - in D muss nunmal alles "offiziell" sein.

Ich hab z. B. noch nie gehört, dass Angler in Holland desöfteren auf solche Weise (Beispiel: Man wird Kindern von Elternseite als Beispiel für einen Tierquäler und schlechten Menschen vorgeführt inkl. Fingerzeigen usw.) zugelabert werden --> weil Angeln in Holland offenbar etwas ganz Normales und allgemein Akzeptiertes ist.

Da wäre es sehr begrüßenswert, wenn sich die "gesellschaftliche Modeschützerbelehrungslage" hier in D (und vor allem in BW, da ist das mancherorts besonders unschön) deutlich ändern würde und man als Angler nicht mehr als abschaffenswerte Zielscheibe herhalten muss.

Dass das Angehen eines gesellschaftlichen Gesinnungswandels bzw. eines Imagewandels des Angelns sehr viel Zeit braucht, ist ganz klar.

Nur würde es mich eben interessieren, wie dieses dann in Angriff genommen werden soll.

Denn Angeln kann sich eben nur langfristig in D halten, wenn es gesellschaftlich nicht als verwerflich etc. angesehen wird.

Als einzelner Angler kann man nicht mehr tun, als sich möglichst anständig am Wasser zu benehmen (keinen Müll rumwerfen etc.). Aber das reicht einfach nicht - gepöbelt wird trotzdem. Einfach, weil man angelt - das WIE ist da vollkommen irrelevant.

Insofern braucht es da dringend einer stärkeren offiziellen Stimme, die da für einen spricht und wenns sein muss auch offen verteidigt. 

Nicht durch Kuschen oder Pseudeonaturschutzargumente - sondern dadurch, dass Angeln an sich als etwas Positives, ganz Normales und Nicht-Verwerfliches dargestellt wird.


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Da fallen mir spontan solche Firmen ein wie Amazon oder Facebook.
Jaja, in Deutschland dick Geld machen aber steuerlich hier keinen Cent da lassen und es sich gut gehen lassen in Irland und Luxemburg. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Teilnahme an einer Veranstaltung der FIPSed, ob im Ausland oder im Inland wird über die Finanzämter nicht prinzipiell als der Gemeinnützigkeit abträglich angesehen. 

Somit bitte mal das Illegal streichen.


Das schlussfolgere ich pauschal aus 25 Jahren Praxis.

Weder die Teilnahme im Ausland noch die Durchführung von 4 Weltmeisterschaften in Deutschland hat zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit des DAV geführt. 

Da hier z.B. auch ein Herr Platzek Schirmherr war und das Medienecho entsprechend groß, sind sicher auch etliche "Gute Freunde" aufmerksam geworden und hätten mit Sicherheit dem DAV genüßlich damit den garaus gemacht bzw. die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkenne lassen. 

Entscheident sind dafür immer die Rahmenbedingungen und Umstände. Im Tierschutzgesetz gibt es keinen Begriff oder Definition "Wettfischen". Immer das konkrete Handeln beeinflusst am Ende ob etwas strafbares geschiet. Das nachweisbare Leiden des Tieres.
Und wenn ich in Portugal Fische nach dem Fang und Wiegen zurück setze, stellt das sicher eine für Deutschland problematisches Handeln dar (siehe Diskussionen über Karpfenangler), ist aber mit Sicherheit kein Umstand der zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nach deutschen Finanzrecht führt. Das sehen übrigens auch 42 Mitgliedsverbände im DAFV so, nur der LV NDS sah das problematisch. Ich denke, nicht nur der LV NDS hat einen gute Rechtsberatung auch andere sind nicht blauäugig und lassen sich dazu beraten. Das Verhältniss 42:1 ist da ganz aussagekräftig.


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

*....Damit ist auch ein verbotenens Wettfischen zu verneinen. Es mag durchaus sein, dass Preise ausgelobt wurden. Vorliegend ging es aber nicht ausschließlich um den Wettkampfcharakter, sondern es wurde gleichzeitig ein Hegeziel verbunden. Dies wird man als zulässig erachten müssen....*

Aus der Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft Aschaffenburg vom August 2014 zur Einstellung eines Verfahrens gegen eine Veranstaltungen wegen dem Vorwurf der Tierquälerei, Wettkampfangeln etc. (PETA)


----------



## Lommel (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Streiche hiermit meine "heise Luft" und setze ein "finde es gut das du hier Stellung beziehst".


----------



## gründler (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

ot an:



DSAV schrieb:


> siehe Diskussionen über Karpfenangler.........


 

..........Stipper,Welsangler,Raubfischcracks.Meerforellenjunkies,Lachsangler,Fliegenfischer.......

Der allg.trend hält nicht mehr am gemeinen Carpangler fest.Und dem Volk wird im TV und co.vorgezeigt wie böse alle Angler und Jäger sind und nicht nur Carper's.

ot aus.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Da fallen mir spontan solche Firmen ein wie Amazon oder Facebook.
> Jaja, in Deutschland dick Geld machen aber steuerlich hier keinen Cent da lassen und es sich gut gehen lassen in Irland und Luxemburg.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Illegal wurde bewusst von mir mit den bekannten Zeichen "" gesetzt.

Danke für die Stellungnahme/ Erklärung.

Amazon etc. nutzen aber andere legale Steuerschlupflöcher.
Diese sind aber auch nicht Gemeinnützig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> Diese sind aber auch nicht Gemeinnützig.


Tierschutzgesetz, Landesfischereigesetze etc. haben NICHTS mit Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun, da zählt nur AO und das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben des BMF..

Manche begreifens früher, manche zahlen später.

Wir lassen das bei den zuständigen Behörden klären, denn dann MUSS das BMF ja sein Schreiben zurücknehmen und damit wäre dann allen gemeinnützigen Angelvereinen geholfen - *ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum dass nicht DAFV oder DSAV mit dem BMF klären und das zurücknehmen lassen, wenn doch alles so klar und eindeutig und eh keine Gefahr ist.*

Heuchler, Lügner oder Maulhelden..??



> Das sehen übrigens auch 42 Mitgliedsverbände im DAFV so, nur der LV NDS sah das problematisch.


Rheinischer (die haben das sogar auf der HV extra bekräftigt, dass sie es genau wie NDS sehen), Weser-Ems (die deswegen  immer noch sauer sind, weil ein Herr Quinger eine Mannschaft aus Weser-Ems starten liess, die nicht von Weser-Ems gemeldet wurde), Steuerberater Schmiedecke sieht große Probleme, etc. pp...

Reine Nebelkerzenwerferei ohne jeden Realitsbezug zum Mitglieder werben, um den DAFV zu retten??


----------



## Knispel (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Das Verhältniss 42:1 ist da ganz aussagekräftig.



Entschuldige bitte - du gestehst aber auch ein, dass sich 42 irren und nur einer richtig liegt ? Vor geraumer Zeit sagten alle, die Erde wäre eine Scheibe - nur einer sagte sie ist rund ....


----------



## XXXX (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ach ja...das AB...Heuchler,Lügner, Maulhelden...fehlte mir bisher.|wavey:
Lieblingswort im AB ist glaube ich "Nebelkerze"

Natürlich können sich auch 1000 irren und einer hat recht. Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Alles ist imLeben möglich. Sogar das Thomas Ehrenmitglied im DAFV wird.

Na dann sind wir doch bald alle glücklich, wenn auch noch das AB aktiv wird und das klären lässt. Ich schaue der Sache entspannt entgegen und erwarte natürlich hier dazu kurzfristig Meldung wenn es Ergebnisse gibt. 
Da ihr da ja schon länger dran seid, wird es ja kurzfristig Ergebnisse geben. Darf man fragen wann ihr angefragt habt und wem?
Und gut, dann 41:2.
Und richtig Quinger hat ein Team von Weser-Ems ohne Zustimmung des LV Weser-Ems starten lassen.Dafür hat es sich im Mai 2014 beim Präsidenten von Weser-Ems schriftlich entschuldigt. Natürlich nicht bei den Rheinischen, da es den LV ja nicht betraf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum dass nicht DAFV oder DSAV mit dem BMF klären und das Schreiben dann auch  zurücknehmen lassen, wenn doch alles so klar und eindeutig und eh keine Gefahr ist..

Bitte handeln im Interesse der Vereine und Angler.

Schnellstmöglich!


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

3 Steuerberater mind. 5 Meinungen und den ich bezahl, der äußert auch Bedenken.
 Für eine muss man sich nunmal entscheiden und wenn Probleme kommen, damit auseinadersetzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Sag ich doch:
Wenn VDSF/DAFV und DSAV der Meinung sind, dass keine Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit trotz der nach wie vor gültigen Schreibens des BMF besteht, wenn Plätze markiert und ausgelost werden, weit über Tageskartenpreis liegende Startgebühren verlangt werden, Mannschaften und Teams antreten, Setzkescher benutzt und Fische nicht getötet werden, Sichtungen, Trainings und Schulungen durchgeführt, bei Einnahmen von ca. 20.000 für 10.000 Euro Goldmünzen als "Erinnerungsgaben" ausgeschüttet werden, Veranstaltungen des DAFV über nicht beim DAFV geführte oder in der Bilanz aufgeführte Konten abgerechnet wurden, was alles für Veranstaltungen des DAFV nachweislich (Einladungen, Abrechnungen, Wiegelisten etc.) für 2013/14 zutrifft:
*DANN IST ES VERDAMMTE PFLICHT UND SCHULDIGKEIT DIESER VERBÄNDE,*
sofort beim BMF vorstellig zu werden und das Schreiben mit den Anweisungen an die FA zurücknehmen bzw. für ungültig erklären zu lassen, um Vereine und Angler zu schützen.

Dass sie das nicht tun, ist dann schlicht verantwortungslos.

Genauso verantwortungslos wäre es, wenn bei den Verbänden Zweifel bestehen würden, und die würden wie bisher weiter solche Veranstaltungen durchführen.

*So oder so, Verbände:
Endlich handeln, statt weiter Nebelkerzen werden.

Regelt das mit dem BMF !!!*


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

ich bin nicht im Wettkampfangeln verankert,
 aber zwischen Schwarz und weiß liegt grau und 
 bis dato gibt es m.W. keine Anzeichen dafür, dass das BMF irgendwas kritisch sieht, da bin ich voll bei DSAV, kaum Handlungsbedarf. Vorallem ist es im Falle von Gemeinnützigkeit kaum üblich über Vereine herzufallen von Seiten des BMF , sondern es gibt Abstimmungen zur Klärung der Sichtweisen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Solange das Schreiben mit den Anweisungen für die FA gilt, ist IMMER DRINGENDER Handlungsbedarf!!

Wegschauen, weil einem das nicht passt oder (noch) nichts passiert ist, ist keine Lösung.

Entweder es ist nicht gefährlich für die Gemeinnützigkeit (s.o.):
Regeln lassen, Verbände müssen Schreiben zurücknehmen lassen, keinerlei Zweifel mehr!!


Oder das Schreiben gilt und die Verbände machen weiter wie bisher:
(kann ich wegen deutschem Recht nicht veröffentlichen)...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Gibts was Neues in der Angelegenheit Gemeinnützigkeit? Wurde irgendwo die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen? Nicht? Dann bitte weiter schreien...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues in der Angelegenheit Gemeinnützigkeit? Wurde irgendwo die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen? Nicht? Dann bitte weiter schreien...


Das ist wurscht ob schon mal entzogen wurde.

Entweder das gilt mit dem Schreiben - dann Pech und selber schuld, wer sich nicht dran hält - gewarnt wurde oft genug (auch und gerade von LV, Anwälten und Steuerberatern..)

Oder es gilt nicht:
Dann ist es verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit der Verbände, das offiziell vom BMF zurück nehmen zu lassen..

Alleine Sache der veranstaltenden Verbände (VDSF/DAFV und jetzt eben auch DSAV).

Dass die im Falle des Falles auch ihre Vereine mit in die Scheixxe reiten, indem die das nicht klären, scheint denen allen ja wurscht zu sein.


----------



## Lazarus (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum dass nicht DAFV oder DSAV mit dem BMF klären und das Schreiben dann auch  zurücknehmen lassen, wenn doch alles so klar und eindeutig und eh keine Gefahr ist..


Ich hatte in Beitrag 40 bereits die Frage gestellt, worauf diese ominöse Vereinbarung beruht.

Also: *Worauf *basierte denn die Vereinbarung deiner Ansicht nach? Es muss einen Rechtsgrund  gegeben haben. "Wir wolllen das einfach so!" seitens des VDSF hätte dem  BMF ganz sicher nicht genügt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Weil - im Schreiben nachzulesen - der VDSF wegen der "Ungleichbehandlung mit den DAV-Verbänden" beim BMF deswegen vorgesprochen hatte und das geregelt haben wollte, damit die nicht weiter als "Hegeangeln" getarnte Wettangeln veranstalten und so dem VDSF Mitglieder entziehen...
Rechtsgrundlage ist die AO, wo eben Angelvereine nicht in der Liste derer auftauchen, die als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, und das nur für Naturschutz/Landschaftspflege und OHNE Wettangeln (Definition Schreiben) möglich ist und ansonsten zu entziehen..

Wurde schon x-mal erklärt.

Und ist immer noch vollkommen wurscht.

AO und das Schreiben sind entweder gültig oder nicht.

Das hat der Verband klären zu lassen, wenn die meinen, das wäre nicht gültig, und das Schreiben dann für ungültig erklären zu lassen.


----------



## gründler (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ist das alles eigentlich noch ON topic hier?

Falls ja, weil es beim und um den DSAV nur ein Thema gibt; Wettangeln?
|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:

Zitate von: http://dsav.eu/
_"Der dsav setzt sich speziell für die Belange der Süßwasserangler im Bundesverband dafv ein."
"Dabei werden unter dem Begriff Süßwasserangler alle Stippangler, Feederangler, Raubfischangler und Fliegenfischer verstanden."
_
Erkläre bitte jemand dem Kollegen Allroundansitzer und seinem Sohnemann Spinnfischer, was sie von einem DSAV haben und warum sie evtl. sogar Mitglied werden sollten.
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

War bis dato hier jedenfalls der einzige Punkt, zu dem der anonyme Account DSAV Stellung bezogen hat.


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zitate von: http://dsav.eu/
> _"Der dsav setzt sich speziell für die Belange der Süßwasserangler im Bundesverband dafv ein."
> "Dabei werden unter dem Begriff Süßwasserangler alle Stippangler, Feederangler, Raubfischangler und Fliegenfischer verstanden."
> _
> ...



na, du bist gut: natürlich für die "Belange".
dass dies verquast ist, geht ja schon aus deren verquaster definition des "Süßwasseranglers" hervor.
jedem, außer denen, ist auf anhieb klar, was ein "süßwasserangler" ist: angelt in süßwasser.

im blabla-rating 100 punkte #q


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Falls wir nicht aus dem DAFV ausgeschlossen werden, was einige Landesverbände wollen, bleiben wir im DAFV.



Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage, als mittelbares Mitglied in einem Landesverband bin ich ja schon einmal zwangsweise Mitglied in diesem Verband. Welchen Mehrwert bietet den eine Doppelmitgliedschaft im DAFV über den DSAV?


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@ Elbangler

 ebenfalls ne gute Frage ;D


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> ...Welchen Mehrwert bietet den eine Doppelmitgliedschaft im DAFV über den DSAV?



nun, ganz einfach, der DAFV vertritt die interessen, der DSAV setzt sich für die Belange ein.

(auch wenn anglerInnen mehr und anderes wollen)

der DAFV vertritt sogar die interessen auch! für anglerinnen, ist aber .de orientiert. der DSAV ist schon .eu.

als .de gehts da mehr um "Spülservice Abscheider Veranstaltungsservice". 
passt auch :m


----------



## XXXX (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Eine Doppelmitgliedschaft im DAFV über den DSAV bringt keinen Mehrwert. Da ich davon ausgehe das Du schon über Deinen Heimatverband im DAFV organsiert bist, bringt eine Doppelmitgliedschaft im DSAV keinen Vorteil.
Das ist aber leider der normale Fall, ich selbst bin auch in 3 Vereinen und bezahle letzendlich 3 X den Beitrag für den Landesverband und Bundesverband.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Jetzt verstehe ich gar nix mehr....


Ich bin bereits Zwangsmitglied im DAFV da ich in meinem hiesigen Angelverein Mitglied bin. Direktes Mitspracherecht/ Stimmrecht habe ich im DAFV nicht.... das machen die LVs über die Vereine. (Oder so in der Art).


Mit dem DSAV wäre ich ein direktes Mitglied und dadurch auch Stimmberechtigt (so habe ich das auf der Seite des DSAV verstanden). Um etwas überhaupt als Einzelperson bewegen zu können, müsste ich aus dem DAFV raus und wieder über den DSAV in den DAFV rein.....


Doppelmitgliedschaften sind meistens Sinnlos, aber wie soll das ganze DSAV Konstrukt denn funktionieren, wenn keiner der eh schon Zwangsmitglieder des DAFV finanziell und mit seiner Stimme den DSAV unterstützen sollte? Ich blicke da echt nicht mehr durch....


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Das kann man auch anders sehen. 

Man ist ja als Angler kein Mitglied im DAFV. Sondern der Angelverein ist Mitglied in einem LFV und dieser im DAFV.
Somit hat der Angler im Angelverein null Rechte im DAFV u. LFV  und muss hoffen das seine Interessen vom Vereinsvorstand über den LFV in den DAFV getragen wird.
Naja, man kennt ja das Spiel "Stille Post"

Im DSAV hätte der Angler aber ein direktes Stimmrecht in einem Bundesverband welcher im DAFV sitzt.

Ich finde dies ist ein grosser Vorteil.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, es ist keine "Zwangsmitgliedschaft" wie in den LFV.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich gar nix mehr....
> 
> 
> Ich bin bereits Zwangsmitglied im DAFV da ich in meinem hiesigen Angelverein Mitglied bin. Direktes Mitspracherecht/ Stimmrecht habe ich im DAFV nicht.... das machen die LVs über die Vereine. (Oder so in der Art).
> ...




Naja, nicht ganz Fr33.
Du hast Wahlrecht im DSAV. Nicht im DAFV.
Aber durch Deine Stimme im DSAV hast Du direkteren Einfluss über die Politik des DSAV im DAFV.
Und wenn nun der DSAV noch seine Mitgliederanzahl steigert. Um so mehr steigt auch Deine Stimme über den DSAV im DAFV.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Danke Sharpo,


so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht....




Nur das wie DSAV schon geschrieben hatte, macht eine zusätzliche Mitgliedschaft im DSAV wenig Sinn, wenn man schon Mitglied im DAFV (wenn auch unfreiwillig über den ASV....).


Man könnte ja aus dem ASV austreten, aber dann habe ich Problem (gehört aber hier nicht hin...)


Aber mal Hand aufs Herz, solange der DSAV kein Eigenständiger Verband ist, der dem DAFV paroli bieten kann und nicht gleichberechtigt, sondern demm DAFV hierarsich untergeben ist (entschuldigt, aber so habe ich das verstanden) zahle ich keine 45€ p.A die dann im Endeffekt im Sumpf des DAFV versinken.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Sumpf ist gut - frag die Frösche, ob man den Sumpf trockenlegen soll, die Antwort kann man sich denken  ;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke Sharpo,
> 
> 
> so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht....
> ...



Naja, das ist jetzt nun eine Glaubensfrage.
Die Möglichkeiten habe ich bereits erklärt.
Der DSAV wäre schon eine Macht im DAFV wenn sich viel mehr Angler diesem anschliessen würden.
600.000 Mitglieder im DSAV. Wow. Wieviel Stimmen gebe dies im DAFV?

Ich träum mal weiter.

2 Millionen Mitglieder im DSAV. Deutschlands Angler vereinigt euch.
Es könnte regionale Gruppen des DSAV entstehen. Gewässer angepachtet werden etc.



Klar, 45 Euro für Nüsse wovon der DAFV nochmal Summe X kassiert.
45 Euro für was?

Bissl dünn DSAV. 
Warum sollte man euch unterstützen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> 2 Millionen Mitglieder im DSAV. Deutschlands Angler vereinigt euch.
> Es könnte regionale Gruppen des DSAV entstehen. Gewässer angepachtet werden etc.


Von was für Geld??

Auf der HV mussten sie ja öffentlich zugeben, das sie bis jetzt es noch nicht mal geschafft hatten, die Beiträge einzuziehen wg. "Problemen mit der Bank".....

Guter Wille ist das eine (was ich nicht in Abrede stellen würde!) - aber noch lange nicht gut oder kompetent gemacht..

Raus aus dem DAFV und nen vernünftigen Anglerverband und eben nicht nen reinen Wett- hüstel, Gemeinschafts/Hegeangelnverband plus internationale Veranstaltungen, dann hätte das ne Chance verdient.

Die gleiche trübe VDSF/DAV/DAFV-Brühe, die man in einem neuen Glas serviert kriegt, das braucht aber nun wirklich kein Angler..

Kein "moderner" und kein alter Sack wie ich..


----------



## thomas1602 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Es wird hier irgendwie viel zu emotional diskutiert und genau deswegen ist ein Forum kein Ort um solche Sachen auszudiskutieren. 
Zu oft verfängt man sich in Nebensächlichkeiten (Offtopic) oder greift zu versteckten abwertenden Beleidigungen oder der Vorstufe solcher.

Diesen Diskussionstil kann man in allen Foren beobachten.

Im realen Leben gebietet einem oft die Höfflichkeit Einhalt oder bei einer entsprechenden Diskussion gibt es einen Moderator, der eine solche Diskussion überparteilich, unparteiisch und zielgerichtet führt.

Dies ist in den Threads hier leider nicht möglich, schade ist es dann um die guten Beiträge, die in der Flut untergehen.

(Das Posting ist natürlich auch völlig offtopic, aber eigentlich hätte ich schon interesse an dem Thema , aber nicht so)

ich fand das Interview auch gut und lesenswert, aber der Sinn zu xx Verbänden erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.

Hier wird auch ständig auf das Wettangeln eingegangen, ich glaub das interessiert 90% aller Angler 0 , zumindest kenn ich gar keinen den es nur Ansatzweise interessiert.
Selbst das Gemeinnützigkeitsthema ist nicht sonderlich interessant, wird bei uns im Anglerfreundeskreis nicht diskutiert und im Verein auch nicht.

Die Leute, die ich so kenne, wollen einfach weiterangeln wie bisher und hoffen eigentlich auf kaum irgendwelche Änderungen (Sachsen), schön ist dann noch, wenn die Landesverbände Kooporationen haben und die Mitglieder davon profitieren.


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

45Tacken ist eine echte Hausnummer.
 Auch diesbezüglich muss man Fragen stellen dürfen, _"für was konkret?"_.

 Wenn sich aus dem DSAV eine echte Interessenvertretung entwickeln würde, bei der Basisbeteiligung, Transparenz und tatsächliche Lobbyarbeit Realität wären, könnte ich persönlich mir vorstellen dies durch Mitgliedschaft zu unterstützen.

 Ob ich dies auch bei einer weiteren Mitgliedschaft im DAFV machen würde, bezweifele ich. Dann müsste der DSAV dort schon Radikal-Opposition sein und nun bewege ich mich endgültig im Reich der Illusionen.

 Dass eine größere Masse an Anglern überhaupt Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft hätte, ohne dass ihnen ein direkter Vorteil entsteht, z.B. Gewässerzugang zu interessanten Tümpeln direkt vor der Haustür, muss ich leider stark bezweifeln, völlig unabhängig vom finanziellen Beitrag.

 Der durchschnittliche Angler wird sich leider erst für Angel- & Verbandspolitik interessieren, wenn es schon zu spät für eine solche ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich finde nach wie vor:
Wir brauchen keinen Angelfischerverband, keine Spartenverbände, keine Zersplitterung - sondern schlicht und einfach endlich einmal auch in Deutschland:
Einen Verband für Angler..


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Es wird hier irgendwie viel zu emotional diskutiert und genau deswegen ist ein Forum kein Ort um solche Sachen auszudiskutieren.
> Zu oft verfängt man sich in Nebensächlichkeiten (Offtopic) oder greift zu versteckten abwertenden Beleidigungen oder der Vorstufe solcher.
> 
> Diesen Diskussionstil kann man in allen Foren beobachten.
> ...




Aber gerade dann ist das Thema Wettangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit ein Thema.
Derzeit wird bei den Angelvereinen bezüglich Gemeinschaftsfischen ziemlich "gemauschelt".
Weil diese nämlich genau Wissen, kommt dieses Gemeinschaftsangeln an die Öffentlichkeit *kann* es Sanktionen hageln.


----------



## XXXX (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Bitte mal die Mitgliedsbeiträge korrekt benennen.

Jugendliche bis 18 jahre kostenfrei
Vereine pro Nase 15 €
Einzel 31 €
Aufnahmegebühr (einmalig 15 €, bei Verein 50 € unabhängig von der Vereinsgröße)

Ansonsten stimme ich Thomas 1602 voll zu.

Hier wird zu gern der Weg gesucht warum etwas nicht gehen kann oder soll. Wir betrachten das vom anderen Ende. Wir überlegen wie es gut und problemlos laufen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Laut eines anderen Forums hat Steffen angekündigt dass sich der DSAV das BFM annehmen wird und Lösungen beisteuern will....


Wir sind gespannt! Das das nicht von heute auf morgen geht ist aber wohl klar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Da steht er will erst mal warten, weil er "glaubt", dass da bereits einige Schreiben unterwegs wären..

Er bezieht sich dabei auf Äußerungen eines Rechtsanwaltes (wobei da ja Steuerberater/Wirtschaftsprüfer oder wenigstens kompetente Finanzrechtsanwälte gefragt wären, wenns um Gemeinnützigkeit geht..), der in der bisherigen Praxis keinerlei Gefahr sehen würde.

Wenn das so wäre, bleibt wiederum die Frage, warum trotz x-facher Nachfragen diverser Landesverbände das nicht schon lange vom DAFV geklärt wurde, wenn doch keinerlei Problem da wäre oder warum der DSAV noch wartet, statt endlich zu handeln..

Ist halt doch alles die gleiche Suppe......


----------



## gründler (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Passiven Mitgliedschaft im DSAV? Und was würde diese dann an Jahresbeitrag kosten?




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Und wie wird das mit den Stimmen gehandelt (Vereine und Einzelmitglieder)??


----------



## Elbangler_70 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einer DSAV Mitgliedschaft die eine Mitgliedschaft beim DAFV ausschließt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Weitere interessante Frage:
Wird der DSAV auch wie andere (Weser-Ems, LSFV-SH, Westfalen und Lippe) seine Beitragszahlung an den DAFV vorziehen, damit der DAFV wenigstens den Januar/Februar   finanziell überlebt?

Wird der DSAV zur Rettung des DAFV in 2015 auch die geforderte "freiwillige" Umlage bezahlen?

Wenn ja, warum und was soll das den Süsswasseranglern des DSAV konkret bringen?

Wenn doch angeblich der DSAV gegründet wurde von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern, weil die meinen der DAFV hätte nicht genug Kompetenz beim Süsswasserangeln?

Laut Interview, weil der DAFV Unterstützung und Fachwissen brauche (vom DSAV, nehm ich mal an), um Entscheidungen und Anträge richtig bewerten zu können ......

Warum die dann finanziell retten?
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4247334#post4247334


----------



## XXXX (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Na ja, Thomas, dass AB hat ja nach Deinem Bekunden auch beim BMF nachgefragt. Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort wann und bei wem? Sonst ist dieses Frage und Antwort Spiel immer so einseitig.

Nein, eine Mitgliedschaft im DSAV ohne Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ist rechtlich nicht möglich.

Passiv bisher noch nicht, ist aber etwas über das man sich unterhalten kann und soll.

Und sich mit Thomas über Ziele und Aufgaben eines Verbandes zu unterhalten...da sind wir wieder beim Thema in der katholischen Kirche für Verhütung zu argumentieren. Es gibt doch kein echtes Interesse an sowas, er sucht doch nur Ansatzpunkte für seine Auffassung das man Verbände auslöschen und zerstören soll.
Da kann ich nur auf die Beiträge von Sharpo und thomas1602 verweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja, Thomas, dass AB hat ja nach Deinem Bekunden auch beim BMF nachgefragt. .



Richtig lesen, wir haben noch nicht, wir werden, wenn weiterhin DAFV und DSAV meinen, das wäre alles problemlos möglich und das nicht selber beim BMF klären, dass dann auch endlich das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben mit den Anordnungen an den die FA wegkkommt..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir lassen das bei den zuständigen Behörden klären, denn dann MUSS das BMF ja sein Schreiben zurücknehmen und damit wäre dann allen gemeinnützigen Angelvereinen geholfen - *ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum dass nicht DAFV oder DSAV mit dem BMF klären und das zurücknehmen lassen, wenn doch alles so klar und eindeutig und eh keine Gefahr ist.*.....
> 
> Rheinischer (die haben das sogar auf der HV extra bekräftigt, dass sie es genau wie NDS sehen), Weser-Ems (die deswegen  immer noch sauer sind, weil ein Herr Quinger eine Mannschaft aus Weser-Ems starten liess, die nicht von Weser-Ems gemeldet wurde), Steuerberater Schmiedecke sieht große Probleme, etc. pp...




Die weiteren, offenen Fragen:
Und wie wird das mit den Stimmen gehandelt (Vereine und Einzelmitglieder)??

Wird der DSAV auch wie andere (Weser-Ems, LSFV-SH, Westfalen und Lippe) seine Beitragszahlung an den DAFV vorziehen, damit der DAFV wenigstens den Januar/Februar   finanziell überlebt?

Wird der DSAV zur Rettung des DAFV in 2015 auch die geforderte "freiwillige" Umlage bezahlen?

Wenn ja, warum und was soll das den Süsswasseranglern des DSAV konkret bringen?

Wenn doch angeblich der DSAV gegründet wurde von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern, weil die meinen der DAFV hätte nicht genug Kompetenz beim Süsswasserangeln?

Laut Interview, weil der DAFV Unterstützung und Fachwissen brauche (vom DSAV, nehm ich mal an), um Entscheidungen und Anträge richtig bewerten zu können ......

Warum die dann finanziell retten?
Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4247334#post4247334




DSAV schrieb:


> Und sich mit Thomas über Ziele und Aufgaben eines Verbandes zu unterhalten...da sind wir wieder beim Thema in der katholischen Kirche für Verhütung zu argumentieren. Es gibt doch kein echtes Interesse an sowas, er sucht doch nur Ansatzpunkte für seine Auffassung das man Verbände auslöschen und zerstören soll.
> .


Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762




> *Deutscher Anglerverband *​
> _Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
> Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja, Thomas, dass AB hat ja nach Deinem Bekunden auch beim BMF nachgefragt. Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort wann und bei wem? Sonst ist dieses Frage und Antwort Spiel immer so einseitig.
> Nein, eine  Mitgliedschaft im DSAV ohne Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ist rechtlich nicht möglich.
> Passiv bisher noch nicht, ist aber etwas über das man sich unterhalten kann und soll.



Mal ganz banal gefragt..... entsteht dadurch nicht eine Patt Situation?  
Sagen wir mal ich bin Zwangszahler über meinen Verein/ LV an den DAFV. Dieser hat aber Ziele die sich mit meinen Interessen nicht decken.....

Um diese Ziele mehr in den Fokus zu rücken, bin ich dann Mitglied im DSAV und zahle dafür dann quasi nochmal.   
Oder anders gesagt - ich zahle bereits irgendwie an den DAFV und bekomme keine Gegenleistung und bezahle im Falle einer Mitgliedschaft nochmal was extra an den DSAV der ggf. Versucht die Entscheidungen des DAFV zu beeinflussen....

 Macht in meinen Augen alles derzeit keinen Sinn bzw. es ergibt sich kein Vorteil. FALLS ... und ja jetzt träume ich .... der DSAV sich zu einem eigenständigen Verband entwickelt, der auf Augenhöhe mit dem DAFV agieren kann - DANN aber auch NUR DANN könnte man sagen man habe eine wirkliche Option....




 Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber mich beschleicht nach wie vor der Verdacht, es ging nur darum die internationalen Wettkampfangeln und die CIPS Mitgliedschaft elegant aus dem DAFV auszulagern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber mich beschleicht nach wie vor der Verdacht, es ging nur darum die internationalen Wettkampfangeln und die CIPS Mitgliedschaft elegant aus dem DAFV auszulagern....


Gut erkannt! 
Manche begreifens früher, manche später..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts nur um die internationalen Wettangeln zum weiteren abzocken der Sponsorengelder, nachdem das nicht mehr wie im und über DAV wie früher gemauschelt werden kann (Treuhandkonten etc.,)..


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja, Thomas, dass AB hat ja nach Deinem Bekunden  auch beim BMF nachgefragt. Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort wann und bei  wem? ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig lesen, wir haben noch nicht, *wir* werden, wenn weiterhin DAFV und DSAV meinen, das wäre alles problemlos möglich und das nicht selber beim BMF klären, dass dann auch endlich das nach wie vor gültige Schreiben mit den Anordnungen an den die FA wegkkommt...



Wer ist "*wir*" und was ist eigentlich aus dieser Anfrage vom damaligen Redaktionskollegen @Ralle24 beim BFM geworden? 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wenn Thomas sich nicht an das BFM wendet, mach ich das.
> So sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.



Das ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her? In einem weiteren Beitrag hat er die  Anfrage beim BFM für die Zeit nach der 10. KW angekündigt. Ich habe diesen Thread  etwas aus dem Auge verloren, daher meine Frage, wie das Bundesfinanzministerium geantwortet hat.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wie zu lesen ist, war das eine persönliche Sache von Ralle.

Dazu gabs keinen "Red.-Auftrag".

Ich haben viele Kontakte zu verschiedensten Finanzbehörden gehabt, und vieles erfahren, was da Leute auch aus LV nachgefragt haben (ohne Nennung konkreter Fälle, allgemein nachgefragt), FA; Körperschaftssteuerstellen, Oberfinanzdirektionen, Landesfinanzministerien, etc., die Auskunft war immer die gleiche:
Wenn ein FA-Beamter von sowas offiziell erfährt (also schriftlich, Veranstaltungen die gegen das BMF-Schreiben verstossen), ist die Gemeinnützigkeit abzuerkennen.

Da nun mehrfach DAFV wie DSAV ja behaupten, das würde alles so nicht stimmen, ist es doch nur logisch, dass man dann irgendwann direkt und an Hand konkret stattgefundener Veranstaltungen und dazu massenweise vorhandener Unterlagen an die Behörden/Ministerien geht, um zu erreichen, dass das Schreiben zurückgenommen wird.

Wenn dazu (wie es bis jetzt aussieht) weder DAFV noch DSAV willens oder in  der Lage sind.

Da es hier im Thread nur um den DSAV geht:
Dazu muss man erst mal abwarten, wie das weitergeht z. B. mit der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV (Einspruch, Verhandlung bei der näxten VA, bei Ablehnung dann Abstimmung auf näxter HV) und ob die dann tatsächlich die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft kriegen, wenn die der DAFV gekündigt hat.

Dann erst machts ja Sinn konkret nachzufragen mit den 2013/14 stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen bei DAFV und/oder DSAV, ob das tatsächlich alles so in Ordnung war .

Wenn DAFV und DSAV das nicht tun, um dann endlich durch offizielle Rücknahme des Schreibens (Behauptung DAFV und DSAV, dass das Schreiben ja nix zu sagen hat) zu erreichen, dass kein FA-Beamter mehr einem Angelverein deswegen etwas anhaben kann.


PS:
Ich habe diese Nachfrage bei BMF und Behörden BEWUSST bisher nicht forciert, weil ich persönlich da große Probleme für alle Verbände und vor allem alle Angelvereine sah.

Da aber immer wieder DAFV wie jetzt auch DSAV versichern, dass ich komplett falsch liege, kann ich das ja dann endlich ruhigen Gewissens angehen, wenn die selber das Schreiben nicht abgeschafft haben wollen.


----------



## XXXX (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

ja ja...die Feinheiten der Sprachen...wir lassen das klären, den...bedeutet also unbefristet Willensbekundung.

Da bin ich fast versucht zu sagen...die gestellten Fragen werden wir beantworten....wäre ja auch eine unbefristete Willensbekundung.

Aber ich habe ja bereis dargelegt, dass ich hier in der katholischen Kirche nicht für Verhütung eintrete, da kann mann noch so viel doppelseitig Auszüge von alten Treads kopieren, damit wird es nicht besser.

Ich finde es auch sehr fair von Dir das Du das persönlich nicht forcierst, damit die Verbände keine Problem bekommen. 
Du hältst sozusagen Deine schützende Hand über die Verbände.   #6


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Diese Forderung:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Erst Trümmertruppe der bewirtschaftenden, organsierten Angelfischer  schreddern und altes Gestrüpp roden (da die sich ja nicht raushalten  wollen beim Angeln und Anglern), dann ein wirklicher Verband für Angler,  nur so wird das gehen.
> 
> Auferstehen aus Ruinen...



und das hier passen jetzt wie zusammen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> PS:
> Ich habe diese Nachfrage bei BMF und Behörden BEWUSST bisher nicht  forciert, weil ich persönlich da große Probleme für alle Verbände und  vor allem alle Angelvereine sah...



Wobei ich Dir hier Recht gebe:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Da aber immer wieder DAFV wie jetzt auch DSAV versichern, dass ich  komplett falsch liege, kann ich das ja dann endlich ruhigen Gewissens  angehen, wenn die selber das Schreiben nicht abgeschafft haben  wollen.



Das sollte dann tatsächlich kein Problem für die Verbände und Vereine darstellen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## degl (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Macht in meinen Augen alles derzeit keinen Sinn bzw. es ergibt sich kein Vorteil. FALLS ... und ja jetzt träume ich .... der DSAV sich zu einem eigenständigen Verband entwickelt, der auf Augenhöhe mit dem DAFV agieren kann - DANN aber auch NUR DANN könnte man sagen man habe eine wirkliche Option....



Echt jetzt?.........nach 25 Jahren "Verhandlungsmarathon" das ganze dann noch einmal ...................|uhoh:|uhoh:

Wir sind mit dem "derzeitigem Ergebniss" unzufrieden...............und sollen uns das ganze "gesülze darum" nochmals antun;+;+;+

Und als Präsi dann den "Vorsitzenden vom Fischmehlverarbeitungs-Verband"............

Da zahl ich lieber meinen Vereinsbeitrag und geh angeln.......echt jetzt

gruß degl


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hätten die DAV Jünger nicht widerstandlos mit dem VDSF fusioniert (böse zungen behaupten die wären übergelaufen *gg*), hätten wir noch eine Option....


So ist der DSAV nur ein Verein im Verband und ist erstmal untergeordnet.... 


Und ja... nach mehr als 1 Jahr DAFV ohne Ergebnisse wünsche ich mir lieber die 2 separaten Verbände zurück...


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hätten die DAV Jünger nicht widerstandlos mit dem VDSF fusioniert (böse zungen behaupten die wären übergelaufen *gg*), hätten wir noch eine Option....
> 
> 
> So ist der DSAV nur ein Verein im Verband und ist erstmal untergeordnet....
> ...




Und würden die Angler im VDSF nicht seit Jahrzehnten ihre Klappe halten und Kuschen....  

Wir hatten ca. 20 Jahre die Option DAV. 
Aber "alle" sind im VDSF geblieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Zwar Offtopic, dennoch noch mal:


Tomasz schrieb:


> Diese Forderung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau dabei bleibe ich ja, stimmt alles, richtig lesen hilft:
Weil eben auch und vor allem Angelvereine betroffen sind, wenn das BMF keine Lust mehr hat, sich mit sowas rumzustressen und dann auf die AO verweist, wo Angelvereine eben nicht aufgeführt sind und die dann grundsätzlich nicht mehr steuerbervorteilt über die Gemeinnützigkeit.

Hätte ich einen Weg gehabt, nur die real existierenden Verbände zu schreddern gehabt, ohne die Vereine alle in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen, hätt ichs angegangen, um Platz f+r was Neues zu bekommen.

Und da wird dann wieder eine runde Geschichte draus, denn laut DAFV und DSAV habe ich ja unrecht und kann (bzw. muss, wenn die das nicht selber machen) das dann auch locker angehen und überprüfen lassen, das hast Du ja auch gemerkt:


Tomasz schrieb:


> Wobei ich Dir hier Recht gebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tricast (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

...Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse  einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das  Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot. 
Auf der Stippermesse bin ich natürlich auch. Nicht  nur um zu gucken & kaufen, sondern auch um mit Leuten zu sprechen.  Ich denke, du weisst was da los ist! Eine vernünftige Podiumsdiskussion  mit Fragen der Besucher halte ich dort kaum für machbar, schon allein  zeitlich.
Aber mal schauen, ob Heinz so was da einbauen kann.

Hallo Kati,

wenn das Interesse besteht und sich genügend Leute finden ist es keine Schwierigkeit den benötigten Platz zur Verfügung zu stellen. Aber wie Steffen ja angekündigt hat ist der DSAV mit einem Stand vertreten und dort gibt es doch die Möglichkeit mit den Vertretern des DSAV zu sprechen. Man braucht ja nicht alleine antreten; man kann sich ja verabreden und gemeinsam den Stand des DSAV heimsuchen.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit einen AB Stammtisch einzurichten um sich zu verabreden und vielleicht kommt ja Thomas auch und ergreift die Chance auf ein persöhnliches Gespräch mit Steffen Quinger.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## madpraesi (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo #h
ich habe mal eine einfache Frage 
WIESO können sich nicht oder warum wollen Sie nicht sich einfach mal eine gewisse anzahl (natürlich begrenzt ) sich an einem runden Tisch setzten ????? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich bin (nur) ein normaler Angler und ich verstehe auch nicht alles was hier geschrieben wird (da mir das Grundwissen von diesem Politikum fehlt) was ich positiv finde das sich der DASV Thread-Teilnehmer sich mehr hier äußert.
Ich lese täglich sehr viel hier weil mich das Thema brennend interessiert. 
Bitte zerreißt mich jetzt nicht wie gesagt ich bin nur ein Angler (ohne Verein )
Danke für das Verständniss 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Das haben sie doch schon gehabt, ihren runden Tisch.

Rausgekommen ist der DAFV und als dessen "Nachtschattengewächs", der DSAV...............

Mehr ist für Angler von den Funktionären und Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer wohl leider nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## ulli1958m (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



madpraesi schrieb:


> ich bin (nur) ein normaler Angler und ich verstehe auch nicht alles was hier geschrieben wird (da mir das Grundwissen von diesem Politikum fehlt)
> Danke für das Verständniss
> 
> Gruß Christian


*OT*

Sehr vielen Anglern fehlt das Grundwissen zum Politikum "Angeln" (ich schätze weit über 90% )

Vielleicht wäre es ja möglich das jemand ein Organigramm erstellt in dem gut sichtbar ist, wer mit wem und wie verbandelt ist (also vom Angler bis zum höchsten Verband)

Hilfreich wäre dann auch noch eine Verzeichnis zu erstellen indem die Abkürzungen gelistet sind z.B. 

DSAV = Deutscher Süsswasserangler Verband
VDSF = ........
DAFV = ........
BMF  = ........
LV    = ........

usw. usw.

#h

Ps: achja....ich lese hier auch sehr viel mit, aber als interessierter  Neueinsteiger in dem Politikum fehlt mir auch das Grundwissen (noch) |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



madpraesi schrieb:


> ... Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich bin (nur) ein normaler Angler´...



stinkt mir!

mach dich bloß nicht so klein.
du bist angler, kein vereins- oder verbandsfritze.

ein "(nur)" oder/und "normal" brauchts nicht.
sollen die doch erstmal glaubwürdig sich als anglerInnen outen.

gruß an die präsis und präsi entinnen


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Für Neueinsteiger ist das auch alles recht unübersichtlich und nicht gerade wenig Stoff, da man teilweise auch noch die Historie betrachten muss/sollte, um zu verstehen wer was wann warum...
Für jemanden, der wenig Berührungspunkte mit Verein-/Verbands-/Behörden-/Föderalismus-Strukturen hat, wird's noch schwieriger.
Vielleicht macht sich ja mal jemand an solche Übersichten.

Und einfach zu sagen, dann klärt das doch, ist auch zu einfach, denn wenn ein Ergebnis dabei rauskommt, welches viele befürchten, könnte das im extremfall einen echten Rattenschwanz hinter sich her ziehen. Und dann ist bekannterweise schnell der Bote der Böse, der geköpft werden soll & nicht die, die es verbrochen haben.

Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, es ist die ureigenste verdammte _Pflicht_ der Verbände, insbesondere des DAFVs für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen!!!
Allein die Verweigerung ist schon Grund genug den Laden abzufackeln.

Darauf sollte auch der DSAV pochen, den ich als Organisation natürlich nicht in der Verantwortung für den BMF-Irrsinn sehe, sondern viel mehr als ebenfalls Betroffenen.

Der VDSF hat's verbrochen, sein Rechtsnachfolger gefälligst zu klären!!!
Und da reicht kein rausgehauenes "ist schon alles gut" von Frau Dr. Ahnungslos!

@Heinz #h
Dass du gern auch Unmöglichstes möglich machen möchtest, ist mir bewusst.
Nur reicht zur Klärung auch keine nette oder fetzige Diskussion mit S. Quinger und wem-auch-immer.
Rechtssicherheit kann letztendlich nur durch eine Erklärung vom BMF od. ähnl. Finanzbehörden kommen.
Wenn NDS das jetzt anpacken soll, auch gut. Mal schauen ob & was dabei raus kommt.
Genießen wir die Messe lieber. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## degl (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

"Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, es ist die ureigenste verdammte _Pflicht_ der Verbände, insbesondere des DAFVs für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen!!!
Allein die Verweigerung ist schon Grund genug den Laden abzufackeln."


Nun ist aber wirklich(aus meiner Sicht) ne Grenze überschritten worden

gruß degl


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



degl schrieb:


> "Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, es ist die ureigenste verdammte _Pflicht_ der Verbände, insbesondere des DAFVs für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen!!!
> Allein die Verweigerung ist schon Grund genug den Laden abzufackeln."
> 
> 
> ...



 Was ne Metapher ist weisst du aber schon, oder?  Es geht darum das Alte zu entsorgen und was neues hervorzubringen....

 Garantiert geht es nicht darum Menschen und Sachen zu beschädigen...


----------



## mathei (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



degl schrieb:


> "Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, es ist die ureigenste verdammte _Pflicht_ der Verbände, insbesondere des DAFVs für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen!!!
> Allein die Verweigerung ist schon Grund genug den Laden abzufackeln."
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst Du das nicht als Pflicht an. Warum geht Ihr Das nicht an. ;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2014)

DSAV schrieb:


> Na ja, Thomas, dass AB hat ja nach Deinem Bekunden auch beim BMF nachgefragt. Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort wann und bei wem? Sonst ist dieses Frage und Antwort Spiel immer so einseitig.



Nur mal so ein wenig grundsätzliches zu dem Thema BMF. Mich überrascht immer wieder, dass der DAFV (mit all seinen schlauen Beratern, Juristen etc.) oder wer auch immer das BMF bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage ins Spiel bringt. Die haben damit nichts zu tun! Grundsätzlich obliegt dem Bundesministerium der Finanzen in erster Linie die Vorbereitung und Mitwirkung bei gesetzgeberischen Maßnahmen, Rechtsverordnungen und allgemeinen Verwaltungsvorschriften. Erläuterungen zur Auslegung von Gesetzen, BMF-Schreiben u.a. sind nicht Sache des BMF, da die Durchführung und Umsetzung der Steuergesetze Ländersache ist!

Das Bundesfinanzministerium darf daher auch gar keine verbindlichen Auskünfte in Steuerangelegenheiten erteilen. Richtiger Ansprechpartner ist ausnahmslos das zuständige Finanzamt. 

Also kann der DAFV beim BMF keine Aussage zum Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit erhalten. Diese Aussage kann lediglich das Finanzamt für Körperschaften I in Berlin geben. 

Sollte man jedoch Schwierigkeiten in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem in 2013 und 2014 unter Flagge des DAFV durchgeführten Angelveranstaltungen erwarten, dann wäre das BMF der richtige Ansprechpartner- nämlich wenn es darum geht, den Erlass des BMF aufzuheben oder abzuändern. Das nur mal so als kleine Exkursion.

Naja, und in diesem Zusammenhang - wenn auch falscher Thread - interessiert mich das Schreiben DAFV/ LSFV NDS immer mehr. Denn wenn dort drin steht, dass der DAFV beim BMF nachfragen muss, können die das problemlos machen, werden jedoch von denen keine Aussage dazu erhalten- und dann? Kann der DAFV die Kohle dann behalten...? |kopfkrat

 @Thomas: Kannst auch gerne den Beitrag verschieben... #h



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, es ist die ureigenste verdammte _Pflicht_ der Verbände, insbesondere des DAFVs für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen!!!



Und aus den von mir o.g. Gründen kann der DAFV oder sonstiger Verband für keine "Rechtssicherheit" in ganz Deutschland sorgen. Dass kann nur jeder in seinem (Finanzamts-) Bereich....

 Oder der Erlass wird gekippt- was ja laut DAFV gar nicht notwendig ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> Naja, und in diesem Zusammenhang - wenn auch falscher Thread - interessiert mich das Schreiben DAFV/ LSFV NDS immer mehr. Denn wenn dort drin steht, dass der DAFV beim BMF nachfragen muss, können die das problemlos machen, werden jedoch von denen keine Aussage dazu erhalten- und dann?


Dann aber wieder Schluss mit OT:
Nachfrage beim FA für eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft, dass auch bei Wegfall Gemeinnützigkeit BV eine Gefährdung der Mitglieder (LV) ausgeschlossen ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Auf der Infoveranstaltung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes heute wurde bekannt gegeben, dass nach Satzung DAFV (§6, 2 (e)) gegen die Aufnahme des DSAV in den  DAFV offiziell und schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt wurde.


----------



## Noenglish (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wen juckt´s, die Mitgliedschaft in der Cips wurde auf den DSAV übertragen, mehr braucht man als Wettfischer nicht


----------



## XXXX (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Richtig, nach der Satzung kann der Landesverband in desssen Bundesland der neu auf zunehmende Verband eingetragen ist innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach der Bekanntgabe des Aufnahmeantrages einen Einspruch einlegen. Überregionale Spezialverbände haben den Status eines Landesverbandes. Also muss der Einspruch gemäß Satzung von dem Landesverband kommen, in dessen Bundesland der DSAV registriert ist.

Es geht hier um das Thema Abwerbung von Vereinen. Auf die Begründung des Rheinischen 1880 dürfte man damit gespannt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Da der DSAV nach eigenem Bekunden bundesweit tätig sein will als Spezialverband, kann nach anderer Ansicht JEDER LV da Einspruch einlegen.

Man wird sehen...


----------



## mathei (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Bleibt immer noch die Frage, was der DSAV überhaubt im DAFV will. Böse Zungen behaubten, ( Das ist der Deal ). Ihr bekommt die Chip und tretet in der DAFV ein. Damit ist der DAFV das Problem mit der Gemeinützkeit los und verliert auf der anderen Seite keine Mitgliedsbeträge.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> ..
> Es geht hier um das Thema Abwerbung von Vereinen. Auf die Begründung des Rheinischen 1880 dürfte man damit gespannt sein.



Sehr richtig, nach der Satzung des DAFV.
Bleibt die Frage, hat der DSAV versucht Vereine abzuwerben?

Ach ja, hat sich der DSAV schon um die Mitgliedschaft bei der CIPS bemüht oder wie ist da der Zeitplan?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nach Ansicht der Antragsteller geht es wohl nicht um Abwerbung. 

Es reicht, wenn ein Verband aufgenommen wird und im gleichen Land tätig ist wie ein bereits bestehender (für einen bundesweit tätigen Verband wie dem DSAV also in jedem Bundesland)..

Zeigt doch nur wieder eines:
Wie einig sich die sind...

Passt scho, was rauskommt, werden wir ja sehen..


PS:
Solange sich diese Verbände der organisierten  Angelfischer weiter nur mit sich selber beschäftigen, können sie wenigstens (aktiv) solange mal keinen weiteren Schaden bei Anglern anrichten....

Und den Schaden durch weiteres Nichtstun haben wir mit oder ohne diese DAFV-Verbände (wo ja der DSAV - warum auch immer - unbedingt dazu gehören will)...


----------



## XXXX (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nein, wir haben keinen Vereine abgeworben, weder im rheinischen noch sonst wo. 

Und man muss sich immer zu allen Sachverhalten einig sein, oder? Nennt sich Demokratie. Und beim 43 Mitgliedsverbänden gibt es schon mal andere Meinungen.

Dafür gibt es Abstimmungen und Diskussionen. Und ich kann sehr wohl mit anderslautenden Meinungen leben, siehe hier.

Und auch mit der Meinung von den Rheinischen 1880. 

Herr Sollbach leistet gute Arbeit als Präsident seines LV, das erkenne wir an. Nur haben wir im DSAV zu einigen Sachen eine andere Auffassung. |wavey:

Elbangler, keine Sorge, wir sind nicht untätig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ein Verein müsste auch schön blöde sein, sich "abwerben" zu lassen von einem anderen Landesverband, dabei trotzdem im DAFV zu bleiben und mehr zu bezahlen als im bisherigen LV.....

machen lassen.....................

Wie gesagt:
Solange sich diese Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer weiter nur mit sich selber beschäftigen, können sie wenigstens (aktiv) solange mal keinen weiteren Schaden bei Anglern anrichten....

Und den Schaden durch weiteres Nichtstun haben wir mit oder ohne diese DAFV-Verbände (wo ja der DSAV - warum auch immer - unbedingt dazu gehören will)...


----------



## XXXX (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Man sollte es nicht für möglich halten, manche Menschen oder auch Vereinen engagieren sich sich manchmal für Projekt/Sachen/Verbände aus denen sie nicht immer unbedingt einen privaten finanziellen Vorteil ziehen. Es geht nicht immer ums Geld.
Ohne diese Einstellung gäbe es keinen einzigen Verein oder Verband ...den dazu brauchst Du immer Leute die die genau das tun......die von Euch so geschmähten Funktionäre.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht nicht immer ums Geld.


 
Aber um Macht und Einfluss.
Tut mir Leid, da gibt es auch viele negative Beispiele.


----------



## Tomasz (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Tricast schrieb:


> ...Quinger tut das ja schon lange und will Leute zur Stippermesse  einladen um dort zu diskutieren und Fragen zu beantworten, nur ist das  Echo wohl sehr gering auf sein Angebot.
> ...
> wenn das Interesse besteht und sich genügend Leute finden ist es keine Schwierigkeit den benötigten Platz zur Verfügung zu stellen. Aber wie Steffen ja angekündigt hat ist der DSAV mit einem Stand vertreten und dort gibt es doch die Möglichkeit mit den Vertretern des DSAV zu sprechen. Man braucht ja nicht alleine antreten; man kann sich ja verabreden und gemeinsam den Stand des DSAV heimsuchen.
> Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit einen AB Stammtisch einzurichten um sich zu verabreden und vielleicht kommt ja Thomas auch und ergreift die Chance auf ein persöhnliches Gespräch mit Steffen Quinger...



Hallo Thomas9904,
kannst Du Dir vorstellen diese Chance/Einladung  oder wie immer man das nennen mag wahrzunehmen und die offene Diskussion  mit Steffen Quinger zu suchen?
Aus der Stippermesse selbst und insbesondere aus einer Diskussion mit Steffen Quinger lässt sich sicher auch ein Beitrag für das AB machen, oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nachdem er gerade meine Posts auf seiner Facebookseite des DSAV gelöscht (nur Hinweise auf Diskussionen hier, ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar dazu) und mich da gesperrt hat:
nein...

Zudem ist das sinnlos, solange von dem Verein nicht mehr kommt, wie dass man Wettangeln (im Sinne AO) machen will, die aber Gemeinschaftsangeln oder Hegeangeln nennt.

Keine Positionierung zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen wie sinnvoller Grund, Problematik Fischbesatz (Forellensee wie Verein), Zugang zum Angeln (Prüfung, Schulung etc.), Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Finanzen etc. - da haben wir beim DAFV schon genügend Schaumschlägver, die das auch nicht angehen wollen.. 

Die Probleme um Gemeinnützigkeit werden ignoriert oder negiert, eine vernünftige Gestaltung für Angeln der Vereine fehlt komplett - mehr als die DAFV-Richtlinie kommt da nicht.

Zudem trägt der DSAV die sinnlose Positionierung zu Gemeinschaftsangeln und Zielrichtung des DAFV ja mit - und will ja unbedingt da rein - und hat sich damit für Angler schon im Vorfeld disqualifiziert...


Wenn die mal ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben (s. o.), eine Relevanz erreicht, die übers Wettangeln hinausgeht und für Angler allgemein interessant wird, und eine konkrete Einladung kommt, kann man erneut drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Tomasz (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem er gerade meine Posts auf seiner Facebookseite des DSAV gelöscht (nur Hinweise auf Diskussionen hier, ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar dazu) und mich da gesperrt hat:
> nein...
> 
> Zudem ist das sinnlos, solange von dem Verein nicht mehr kommt, wie dass man Wettangeln (im Sinne AO) machen will, die aber Gemeinschaftsangeln oder Hegeangeln nennt.
> ...



Schade... 
aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem er gerade meine Posts auf seiner Facebookseite des DSAV gelöscht (nur Hinweise auf Diskussionen hier, ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar dazu) und mich da gesperrt hat:
> nein...



Wenn man offen mit allen Fragen umgehen will, macht man so etwas in meinen Augen nicht. Das macht unglaubwürdig, finsterste VDSF-Mentalität - Kritiker werden Mundtot gemacht. Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor, da ich das vor einigen Jahren auch schon am eigenen Leib erfahren durfte ! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nix Kritik dort, nur den Link zur Diskussion hier eingestellt, ohne Kommentar.

Weil er ja selber hier mitdiskutiert.


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ist das gleiche - wenn deine Recherchen der Warheit entsprechen ( davon gehe ich aus ), darf das eben nicht an die große Glocke - LV´s mit eigenen Foren legen doch ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Das darf nicht nur, das MUSS....


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das darf nicht nur, das MUSS....



Das meinte ich damit, aber das weist du selber. |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem er gerade meine Posts auf seiner Facebookseite des DSAV gelöscht (nur Hinweise auf Diskussionen hier, ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar dazu) und mich da gesperrt hat:
> nein...



 Du als Persona non grata bei Facebook beim DSAV? Hut ab! Da haben die ja schon schnell vom DAFV gelernt :q


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Meint ihr das läuft anders?


----------



## Wegberger (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

Satire an:
Ich vermute Herr SH hat Frau FDP angerufen um Herr Süsswasser einzunorden. 

Angekündigtes Süsswasser-Geld ist immer noch besser als verlorenes Ruhrpott Gold.
:Satire aus


----------



## XXXX (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ach, die im DSAV können schon allein denken...Nach Rücksprache hat das  auf Facebook auch weniger mit der Person Thomas Finkbeiner zu tun, sondern mehr damit, dass dort in der Kommentarfunktion auf eine kommerzielle Webseite verlinkt wurde. Das AB ist eine kommerzielle Webseite, sie ist nicht gemeinnützig, sondern arbeite gewinnorientiert. Mehr Klicks erzeugen mehr Einnahmen, was ja vollkommen o.k. ist. Nur möchte der DSAV selbst darüber entscheiden wer und wie auf deren Facebook Seite Werbung schaltet. Zumindest die Werbung die man beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Smanhu (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Naja, aber mal ehrlich: Wäre das AB eine exzessive PRO DAFV/DSAV Seite, wär der Link wohl nicht entfernt worden!
Das jetzt als Grund vorzuschieben .... 

Aber egal. Ich lass mich mal überraschen was da vom DSAV noch kommt oder auch nicht!


----------



## XXXX (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Gleichfalls ehrlich.. wenn Du für Deinene Verein/Firma etc. eine Homepage/Faccebookseite betreibst und in den Kommentaren darauf werben Unternehmen mit Links für Ihre Unternehmenshomepage und diese Unternehmen sind dazu auch noch erklärter "Nichtbefürwortet" Deines Vereinees bzw. Firma, was würdest Du tun? 
Man kann gern alles schreiben, wegen uns auch das man den DSAV Mist findet, nur mit Links zum AB verdient Thomas Geld. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, wir alle verdienen irgendwie unsere Geld, nur steht es dem DSAV dazu auch frei das zu unterstützen oder auch nicht. 
Und die Beiträge die hier akzeptiert werden vom Inhalt her (Aufforderung zum Niederbrennen der Geschäftsstellen des DAFV z.B.) und auch der Aufbau der Themen sind eindeutig gegen Verbände und ihre Funktionäre gerichtet. Das finden wir teilweise unterhalb der Gürtellinie. So etwas akzeptieren wir zwangsläufig durchaus, möchten das aber nicht durch einen Verlinkung fördern. 
Auch das ist eine frei Art der Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hätte Thomas KEINE Verlinkung zum AB mitgepostet... hättet ihr seine Beiträge stehen gelassen? Ehrliche Antwort bitte!


----------



## XXXX (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ganz ehrlich? - Ja! 

Mach den Versuch, schreib rein der DSAV ist doof....bleibt stehen! Nur wenn es zu persönlich wird dann greifen wir ein.

Er hat ja auch nur die Verlinkung gepostet ohne Kommentar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

grins - ja ne, is klar...

Sind ja auch Gemeinschaftsfischen und keine Wettangeln...


Da ich da eh nix mehr posten kann, erlaube ich jedem der das will, Beiträge von mir hier aus dem Thread da zu posten - ohne Verlinkung natürlich...


PS:
Das Beste ist die ganze Werbung für kommerzielle Seiten und Firmen, die auf der DSAV - Seite selber (nicht Fratzenbuch, die richtige) zu finden ist:
http://www.dsav.eu/

Aber das sind ja "Partner" ;
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Irgendwie fehlt in dem Threadtitel hier ein Buchstabe "d" :q

Das hat doch mit "modern" kaum noch was zu tun!


----------



## XXXX (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ja Honeyball... das sind Beiträge mit Sinn und Verstand.
Gibt da so einen Spruch von Dieter Nuhr...|supergri

Thomas, Dein Rat in allen Ehren, passt nur auf da sich manche Deiner Beiträge hart am Limit bewegen, z.B. wenn Du beim Verband einen finalen Rettungsschuss empfiehlst. 

Richtig, auf der DSAV - Homepage sind Partner aufgelistet, mit etwas mehr Gespür hättest Du aber auch gemerkt das dort dazu keine Verlinkung drin ist. Und um die Verlinkung ging es ja letztendlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

ja ne, is klar........

Passt scho ....
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

 @ alle Fratzenbuch - User:
Postet da besser keinen Link zu den Partnern vom DSAV, das wird eh gelöscht und/oder ihr gesperrt für Kommentare ...
:vik::vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Naja, mit Zensur habe ich ja auch bereits bei 2 Verbänden Erfahrungen gesammelt. Willkommen im Club Thomas


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Dezember 2014)

DSAV schrieb:


> Und die Beiträge die hier akzeptiert werden vom Inhalt her (Aufforderung zum Niederbrennen der Geschäftsstellen des DAFV z.B.) und auch der Aufbau der Themen sind eindeutig gegen Verbände und ihre Funktionäre gerichtet. Das finden wir teilweise unterhalb der Gürtellinie. So etwas akzeptieren wir zwangsläufig durchaus, möchten das aber nicht durch einen Verlinkung fördern.



Ihr macht es aber für einen "ordentlichen Angelfischer" auch sehr schwer, euch zu mögen.



> Auch das ist eine frei Art der Meinungsäußerung.


Ich würde hier "tit for tat" spielen und euren Account hier stilllegen, damit eurer Angelfeindlichen Truppe nicht noch ein Forum geboten wird. Wer interessiert sich schon für eure FB Seite?



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, mit Zensur habe ich ja auch bereits bei 2 Verbänden Erfahrungen gesammelt. Willkommen im Club Thomas



Unsere Verbändler bleiben halt gerne unter sich, wie die Amische. Nur sind unsere Verbandler nicht so offen gegenüber Neuerungen und der Moderne.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Und die Beiträge die hier akzeptiert werden vom Inhalt her (Aufforderung zum Niederbrennen der Geschäftsstellen des DAFV z.B.) und auch der Aufbau der Themen sind eindeutig gegen Verbände und ihre Funktionäre gerichtet. Das finden wir teilweise unterhalb der Gürtellinie.



Bei einer deutlichen PRO Angler Vorgehensweise sowie einer eindeutigen(!) PRO Positionierung durch Verbände und Funktionäre,hätte es die von dir kritisierten Metaphern nicht gegeben..was erwartet man nach all der Zeit des einknickens und der abnickerei?

Etwa Beifall ?

Über den Ton lässt sich streiten.

Über Ursache und Wirkung weniger..jeder Hund beisst,man muss ihn nur lange genug treten.

Jubelthreats zur Verbandspolitik wären ja super..gibt dazu nur wenig Anlass,gab es überhaupt einen?

Der DSAV will es anders und besser machen..Leute..POSITIONIERT euch bitte beizeiten konkret und nachvollziehbar zu Wünschen und Zielen.

Hier erwartet keiner Wunder..nur mal einen Funken Ehrlichkeit.

Man ist nämlich lange genug  beschixxen worden !


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

@DSAV. Nach Deinem "Verstand" steht mir absolut nicht der "Sinn" :m

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass das, was bisher seitens des DSAV (an-)geboten wurde, auch nur den geringsten Touch von Moderne oder sogar Innovativcharakter im Vergleich zu bestehenden überalterten Strukturen hat, glaube ich kaum, dass dies von vielen hier geteilt wird.
Ganz im Gegenteil trittst Du mit Deinem Auftreten hier und Deiner ausweichenden Art genau den Beweis dafür an, dass es offenkundig doch nicht so weit hergeholt ist, was insbesondere hier im AB den meisten Verantwortlichen der Landes- und Bundesverbände vorgeworfen wird. Über Facebook (und natürlich auch hier) gäbe es tatsächlich die Chance, für eine innovative, moderne und zukunftsorientierte Selbstdarstellung mit einer klaren Positionierung für das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland.
Was bisher zu finden ist, macht auf mich nur den Eindruck von Worthülsen, Ausweichmanövern und Ablenkungsversuchen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, wenn Du dazu bereit und auch in der Lage bist (womit ich jetzt meine: in der Lage, wirklich für den DSAV zu sprechen und eventuellen Worten auch entsprechende Taten folgen zu lassen, falls das jetzt negativ rüber kam)


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich würde hier "tit for tat" spielen und euren Account hier stilllegen,...


Auf gar keinen Fall!

Abgesehen davon, dass man nur gesperrt wird, wenn man gegen die Boardregeln 'hier' verstösst, empfinde ich die Beteiligung an sich als schon sehr lobenswert, völlig unabhängig vom Inhalt und meiner Meinung dazu.

Wer aus dem Verbandswesen macht das schon; und dann auch noch offiziell im Verbands- & nicht eigenen Namen!

Leider hat der User auf keine der _(hier im Thread*) _aufgelaufenen Fragen geantwortet (bis auf das Thema Wettfischen), was ich schade finde und dazu auch nicht gerade klug, denn es hätte hier eine Plattform sein können, wo man den Begriff "die Andersdenken" auch mit Inhalt hätte füllen können.
PR-technisch war das, mit Verlaub, 'nicht gerade glücklich'.

Dass aber keine Stellungnahmen kamen, bzw. gerade nur zum Thema Wettfischen, ist aber eigentlich auch eine Antwort 

_(*Offizielle Presseanfrage kommt natürlich trotzdem noch; deswegen sammel ich hier gern weiter Fragen der AB-User)_


----------



## Smanhu (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



DSAV schrieb:


> Gleichfalls ehrlich.. wenn Du für Deinene Verein/Firma etc. eine Homepage/Faccebookseite betreibst und in den Kommentaren darauf werben Unternehmen mit Links für Ihre Unternehmenshomepage und diese Unternehmen sind dazu auch noch erklärter "Nichtbefürwortet" Deines Vereinees bzw. Firma, was würdest Du tun?
> Man kann gern alles schreiben, wegen uns auch das man den DSAV Mist findet, nur mit Links zum AB verdient Thomas Geld. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, wir alle verdienen irgendwie unsere Geld, nur steht es dem DSAV dazu auch frei das zu unterstützen oder auch nicht.
> Und die Beiträge die hier akzeptiert werden vom Inhalt her (Aufforderung zum Niederbrennen der Geschäftsstellen des DAFV z.B.) und auch der Aufbau der Themen sind eindeutig gegen Verbände und ihre Funktionäre gerichtet. Das finden wir teilweise unterhalb der Gürtellinie. So etwas akzeptieren wir zwangsläufig durchaus, möchten das aber nicht durch einen Verlinkung fördern.
> Auch das ist eine frei Art der Meinungsäußerung.


 
Immerhin ehrlich  

Ich würd es wohl nicht anders machen. Da bin ich auch ehrlich!

Sascha


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich habe leider vollstes verstaendnis fuer genannten user.
bei den leuten im dafv muss man vorsichtig sein was man oeffentlich schreibt.
gefällt mir zwar auch nicht aber verstehen tu ich es.
so mancher von uns ist aus dem grund ja auch lieber anonym unterwegs.

Dennoch....ein bissl mehr koennte ja kommen. 

Wie will man die publik gemachten ziele, interessen aktiv angehen?
Sind gespraeche mit landes und bundespolitikern geplant?
Gespraeche ausserhalb des dafv mit lv geplant?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> bei den leuten im dafv muss man vorsichtig sein was man oeffentlich schreibt



Nicht vergessen:
Der DSAV wurden von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV gegründet und die wollten unbedingt in den DAFV -* genau das sind ja "die Leute im DAFV", die alles mitgetragen und/oder sogar aktiv unterstützt haben, was da verbrochen wurden.*

*Für mich ist daher der DSAV Teil des Problemes, nicht der Lösung.*

Vielleicht müssen die nur vorsichtig sein, damit von den gewünschten zukünftigen Zahlern den DSAV/DAFVlern da niemand auf die Schliche kommt?

Direkte Fragen zum DSAV:
Wie werden denn nun Abstimmungen gehandhabt, nachdem nun auch Vereine aufgenommen werden? Nur bei Sitzung anwesende Einzelmitglieder? Oder wer kann wie Stimmen übertragen bekommen, wo steht das in Satzung oder GO des DSAV?

Wie werden denn jetzt die Teilnehmer  für die internationalen Wettangeln ausgesucht (eigentlicher Verbandszweck, oder?), nur über die Teams der Sponsoren, wo können sich normale Angler und Vereinsangler qualifizieren, wie läuft das im Einzelnen ab, wo kann das der interessierte Stipper/Feederer nachvollziehen, dass wirklich die Besten fahren und nicht nur Sponsorenteams?

Wie geht man jetzt mit der Gemeinnützigkeit um und deren Bedingungen (ist ja immer zuerst nur ne vorläufige, je nach Qualifikation des Verstosses bis 10 Jahre zurück verfolgbar, 5 mindestens)?

Werden weiterhin gegen die AO verstossende und nach §9(3) der Brandenburger Fischereiordnung zweifelhafte Veranstaltungen wie das IAM (zuerst DAV, dann DAFV, nun DSAV) weiter gemacht?

Wurde das mit den Finanzbehörden abgeklärt, um die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu gefährden  oder wie früher beim DAV und DAFV einfach "Augen zu und durch" (hohe Startgelder, Platzmarkierung, ausangeln von Siegern und Platzierung, Setzkescher, Mannschaften, über 10.000 Euro "Ehren- bzw- Erinnerungs"gaben (durch Verband wie früher bei DAV oder DAFV oder jetzt durch Sponsoren? wie abgerechnet?) ??

Wenn das abgeklärt wurde und positiv bescheiden von den Behörden, wieso gibt es dann keine offizielle Verlautbarung (DAFV oder DSAV, wär mir wurscht), dass alle Vereine und Verbände wissen, dass sie wieder gefahrlos solche Angeln veranstalten können?

Unterstützt der DSAV wie die DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder und DSAV-Mitgründer  Emonts, Quinger etc. auch die unsinnigen "Empfehlung zu Gemeinschaftsangeln" des DAFV oder versucht der DSAV da was Vernünftiges im Sinne der Angler zu machen, was nicht nur interne Wirkung hat, sondern auch mit Behörden, Tierschutzreferenten und Ministerien abgeklärt und anerkannt wird?

Wie positioniert sich des DSAV als "Süßwasserverband" (soll ja angeblich nicht nur als Gemeinschaftsangeln getarnte Wettangeln sein) zum Thema Angeln nur zu Hege und Verwertung, was wird da konkret unternommen, um das ändern?

Wie positioniert sich der DSAV zur aktuellen Problematik bei Angelanlagen laut Gutachten Institut Potsdam/Sacrow?

Gibt es Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nur in Verbindung mit den Sponsoren(teams)?

In welchen Medien ausserhalb der Anglermedien ist der DSAV präsent, um für Angler und das Angeln zu werben?

Mit welchen Politikern, Parteien, NGOS, hat oder will der DSAV Kontakt aufnehmen und halten, um was für Angler oder das Angeln konkret zu erreichen?

Welche Wissenschaftler oder Institute arbeiten dem DSAV da zu, um diese Ziele zu erreichen?

Ist es wirklich ernst gemeint, wie im Interview zu lesen, dass man "Integration von Migranten" z. B. durch "Austausch von Weissfischrezepten"  voranbringen will?

und, und, und, und...............................

PS:
Interessierte können die Fragen ja gerne auf der Fratzenbuchseite des DSAV stelllen - ich kanns ja nicht ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Thema links

ohne kommentar oder stellungnahme zum thema wuerde ich auch loeschen.

das haette thomas eleganter loesen koennen.  

Eine sperrung des users t.f. halte ich aber fuer uebertrieben.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Apropro Abstimmungen

Danke Thomas für den Hinweis.


Bei Mitgliederabstimmungen z.b. bei der JHV etc. wird es Briefwahl oder evtl. sogar Abstimmung per Internet geben?

Nicht jeder wird aus dem letzten Winkel der BRD zur JHV des DSAV fahren können/ wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Muss die Satzung regeln - wenn der DSAV aber ähnlich "locker" mit Vorgaben von Satzung und GO umgeht wie ihre Mutter DAFV, ist das natürlich eher wurscht ;-)))


----------



## Smanhu (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Mal ne Frage: Auf der Seite des DASV steht, dass sie keine Wettkämpfe in Deutschland unterstützen. Einen Reiter weiter steht sie organisieren die IAM 2014 ^^
Ist die IAM nicht ein Wettkampf in Brandenburg? Oder ist das ein Gemeinschaftsmannschaftshegefischen?

p.s is ne ernst gemeinte Frage! Langsam blick ich da nimmer durch und das obwohl ich diese Verbandsthematik seit 2010 verfolge.
Spartenverband für Süsswasserangler ^^ Mit Ausnahme der beiden Meerstreifen Nord und Ostsee gibts bei uns doch nur Süsswasser. Also ob man da noch von Spezialverband reden kann?!


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wenn ich die Argumente der meisten user hier mit dem Geschwamme des einen users mit Verbandsnamen vergleiche, komme ich für mich zu dem Schluss: dieser Verband ist GEGEN das Angeln, so wie Angler es bisher verstanden haben. So wie die dem Otto Normalangler in den Rücken fallen, sind sie Interessenvertreter militanter Naturschutzverbände. Ich hab diesen Thread nun lange genug verfolgt und jetzt die Faxen dicke. Klinke mich da aus Gnade Gott demjenigen, der mich für diese Verbände anwerben will.|gr:|gr:|gr:
 Tschüß
 Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Unabhängig der ganzen konkreten Fragen zum DSAV selber (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4251991#post4251991) , steht wohl immer noch die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV in Frage - zumindest zur Zeit.

Hier ist der Link zum Bericht des Rheinischen, wo auch erklärt wird, warum die den Antrag auf Ausschluss zurückgezogen haben und statt dessen einen Einspruch zu Protokoll gegeben und inzwischen auch schriftlich ans Präsidium geschickt haben:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...]=1278&cHash=db2904478d85bac32519e3b07c6e9bb4

Sinngemäß:
Bei der Diskussion über den Antrag auf Ausschluss des DSAV wäre klar geworden, dass die Entscheidung des Präsidiums auf Aufnahme des DSAV nicht zulässig gewesen war (öffentlich, laut DAFV-Justitiarin Frau Kiera auf der HV, ohne Widerspruch aus dem Präsidium oder Plenum) . 
Die Entscheidung würde beim Verbandsausschuss bzw. der darauf folgenden Hauptversammlung liegen. 

Daraufhin sei der Antrag zurückgezogen und der Einspruch zu Protokoll gegeben worden und inzwischen auch schriftlich dem Präsidium des DAFV zugegangen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich hätte gerne mittlerweile mal konkrete Antworten vom DSAV auf unsere Fragen z.b. über den Abstimmungverlauf gelesen.

Muss ich aus Hintertufftingen nach Leipzig mit dem Radel fahren, im Zelt auf dem Marktplatz pennen um bei der HV abstimmen zu können?

Etc.


----------



## ulli1958m (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mittlerweile mal konkrete Antworten vom DSAV auf unsere Fragen z.b. über den Abstimmungverlauf gelesen.
> 
> Muss ich aus Hintertufftingen nach Leipzig mit dem Radel fahren, im Zelt auf dem Marktplatz pennen um bei der HV abstimmen zu können?
> 
> Etc.


DSAV`s Letzte Aktivität: 02.12.2014 15:24 

Er sucht doch sicherlich noch nach Antworten......das kann natürlich etwas dauern  :m


#h


----------



## kernell32 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nuja er hat gesagt dass er nicht antworten wird und hat auf seine Webseite verwiesen.
Deshalb will ja Kati die Fragen sammeln und ans Hauptquartier telegraphieren.
Vom dsav eine interessante Art der Akquise. "Vorsicht Kunde droht mit Auftrag" 
Die könnten mit ordentlichen Antworten ein gewisses  Vertrauen und Sympathie herstellen, aber nein lieber beleidigte Leberwurst spielen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Neues auf DSAV.eu

Ergebnis der Klausurtagung 10.01.15 Kassel

#6


----------



## bacalo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Liest sich gut!


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich les da weiterhin nur 'Wettfischen'.

 Letzteres kritisiere ich ausdrücklich nicht, wünsche mir, dass solches auch wieder in D auch auf kleinster regionaler Ebene stattfindet; ohne Versteckspiele.
 Ich kritisiere das _'nur'_, denn vom eigenen Anspruch, so wie er auf der HP dargestellt wird, find ich nach wie vor nix.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Quasi haben sie mit dem letzten Satz sogar an das AB/ Thomas gedacht ;-)


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

28.02. JHV des DSAV und einen Tag später Stippermesse. Findet alles in Bremen statt :m


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Die Frage von Sharpo ist berechtigt und in der Satzung nicht geregelt. Wie sollen Abstimmungen und Wahlen erfolgen. Erst recht, wenn es neben Einzelmitgliedern auch noch Vereine gibt. Ein Verein mit 3.000 Mitgliedern genau das Stimmgewicht wie ein Einzelmitglied? Oder etwa 3.000 Stimmen, wahrgenommen durch den Vereinsvorsitzenden.
 Briefwahl - habt Ihr eine Vorstellung, was das kostet?
 Internet - wie werden Mehrfachvoten verhindert?

 Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie der DSAV das regeln will. Jedenfalls im Status quo entdecke ich nichts, was ihn als Anglervertretung hochjizzen ließe. Und die kritischen Anmerkungen von Thomas zum DSAV sollte man bei seiner Bewertung auch nicht außen vor lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Genauso "kompetent" wie der DAFV - da das ja alles auch DAFV-Leute sind (gegründet ja von Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV, weils der DAFV wohl nicht konnte ;-)))...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859
Bis heute noch keine Antwort (wohl weil Huchen kein Süßwasserfisch ist?).........

Hätten die nicht rumgeeiert, würden für das stehen was sie machen und fördern (internationale Wettangelveranstaltungen und deutsche "Sichtungen"), hätten die auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichtet und wären nicht in den DAFV gegangen, wäre das ne runde Sache gewesen - so sind die in der gleichen Gefahr bez. Gemeinnützigkeit wie es vorher der DAFV war, als der noch diese Veranstaltungen gemacht hat. Da das nun aber nur noch den DSAV betrifft und nicht mehr wie beim DAFV die ganze organisierte Angelfischerei, ist das auch nicht mehr das große Problem..

So oder so ists auch nur wieder Verbanditenbullxxxx wie beim DAFV auch mit den gleichen "Kompetenzen" (da ja auch DAFV-Leute...)...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wir sind uns im Kern einig, dass der DSAV nicht die alleinheilende Alternative zum DAFV in Sachen Vertretung von Anglerinteressen ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Der DSAV hatte ja einen Stand auf der Stippermesse in Bremen.

Hat jemand mit den "Jungs" gesprochen?
Waren sie bereit alle Fragen zu beantworten oder wurde nur um den heißen Brei herum geredet?

Welchen Eindruck hat der DSAV nach dem Gespräch bei euch hinterlassen?

#h

Ps: ich konnte eider nicht zur Messe |krank:


----------



## holgär (23. April 2015)

Nun, einen wichtigen Schritt in Richtung Zukunft haben sie jetzt ja geschafft !!!

http://dsav.eu/dsav-offiziell-in-cips-und-fipsed-und-fipsmouche-aufgenommen/

Ob sie das mit WM schaffen - abwarten - aber die Frauen-WM ist sicherlich in der jetzigen Diskussion ein erster Schritt. Wahrscheinlich wird dann Frau Schleswig die Schirmherrschaft übernehmen ;-)))))))

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ja, das veranstalten einer Wettangel-Weltmeisterschaft für die Minderheit (Frauen) einer Minderheit (Wettangler), ist sicher das momentan drängendste Problem, das Angler in Deutschland beschäftigt....

Vielleicht haben sie bis dahin dann ja auch mal mit dem BMF geredet, wegen deren Richtlinien in Bezug auf Gemeinnützigkeit beim Wettangeln............

Die werden das schon machen, darauf hat die Anglerwelt gewartet....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das veranstalten einer Wettangel-Weltmeisterschaft für die Minderheit (Frauen) einer Minderheit (Wettangler), ist sicher das momentan drängendste Problem, das Angler in Deutschland beschäftigt....



5 € in die Chauviekasse

Aber recht haste trotzdem

Veranstalten eine Minderheiten WM aber bekommen es nicht auf die Kette div.Fragen zu weitaus wichtigeren Themen zu beantworten.

Von wegen Verband für alle Süsswasserangler,lächerlich.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Tja wie wir alle wissen, hat ja der DAFV so seine Probleme mit der Finanzierbarkeit seines Daseins, wie will nu der DSAV (der das alles kann) mit seinen (kleiner 1000  eher 600) Mitgliedern, die ja meines Wissens ihren Beitrag für 2015 noch nicht entrichtet haben, so eine WM finanziell wuppen... 
 ich lass mich överraschen

 Grezz Stoni-Killer


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich fände eine WM in D ernsthaft gut!
Täte dringend Not, Angeln wieder als Sport in D zu etablieren.
Somit für die Initiative ein vollkommen Ironiefreies 'gut gemacht' an den DSAV.

Leider ist die privilegierte Wettangelei scheinbar der einzige Zweck dieses Spezialverbandes, obwohl er sich anders darstellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229


----------



## Sharpo (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Tja wie wir alle wissen, hat ja der DAFV so seine Probleme mit der Finanzierbarkeit seines Daseins, wie will nu der DSAV (der das alles kann) mit seinen (kleiner 1000  eher 600) Mitgliedern, die ja meines Wissens ihren Beitrag für 2015 noch nicht entrichtet haben, so eine WM finanziell wuppen...
> ich lass mich överraschen
> 
> Grezz Stoni-Killer



Der DSAV wird dafür genug Sponsoren haben.
Ausserdem ist solch eine WM nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen bekannteren Sportarten.  

Ich finde diese Sache auch gut. Und hält diesem Wettangelverbot, diesen Erlass bezüglich Gemeinnützigkeit die Absurdität vor Augen.

Im Grunde gibt sich die Finanzbehörde der Lächerlichkeit preis.
(Und der DAFV)


----------



## Sharpo (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich fände eine WM in D ernsthaft gut!
> Täte dringend Not, Angeln wieder als Sport in D zu etablieren.
> Somit für die Initiative ein vollkommen Ironiefreies 'gut gemacht' an den DSAV.
> 
> ...



Evtl. NOCH.

Jeder fing mal klein an und hat zu Anfang sich auf sein Spezielgebiet konzentriert.
Ziele kann man sich ja stecken.


----------



## holgär (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nette Diskussion ....

Wenn ich natürlich - wie immer - die Gemeinnützigkeit vor Augen habe und die Untätigkeit des DAFV als Maßstab nehme, dann ....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif

Holger


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Leider ist die privilegierte Wettangelei scheinbar der einzige Zweck dieses Spezialverbandes, obwohl er sich anders darstellt.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. NOCH.
> Jeder fing mal klein an und hat zu Anfang sich auf sein Spezielgebiet konzentriert.
> Ziele kann man sich ja stecken.


...und kann sie nur nicht mal ansatzweise grob benennen #d


kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229



Nein, der Laden ist bei mir als Interessenvertrung _"für die Süsswasserangler"_ durch. 
Anfangs stand ich der Geschichte wenn auch skeptisch & kritisch duraus offen gegenüber, aber wenn auf große Ankündigungen nur noch leere Worte & Schweigen kommen, kann man nicht anders als das oft ausgesprochene Vorurteil,
_"es geht beim DSAV nur um die Mitgliedschaften in den genannten internationalen Organisationen und um das Wettfischen für eine elitäre kleine Gruppe"_, 
zu genau einem solchen Urteil werden zu lassen.

Als Blender-Tiger gesprungen,
als DAFV-Bettvorleger gelandet.

Leider!


----------



## Lazarus (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Sache auch gut. Und hält diesem Wettangelverbot, diesen Erlass bezüglich Gemeinnützigkeit die Absurdität vor Augen.
> 
> Im Grunde gibt sich die Finanzbehörde der Lächerlichkeit preis.
> (Und der DAFV)


Absurd ist doch eigentlich nur, dass ein wohlbekannter Koch und seine Fans das Thema monatelang breit ausgewalzt haben, ohne zu verstehen, wobei es eigentlich geht.
Kein Finanzamt hat je irgendeinem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen, weil dieser Hegefischen veranstaltet, das wird auch nicht geschehen. Zumindest, solange diese Hegefischen legal sind.

Wenn ein Verein jedoch in Deutschland Wettfischen veranstalten würde, wäre der Fall ganz anders. Wettfischen verstoßen klar gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, und sowohl Teilnehmer als auch Veranstalter würden Straftaten begehen.
Dass eine Vereinigung, die Straftaten organisiert, nicht gemeinnützig sein kann, liegt eigentlich auf der Hand. Darum geht es bei bei dem immer wieder angeführten Erlass der Finanzbehörde und um nichts anderes.

Also lasst den DSAV seine Hegefischen veranstalten, gerne auch in Form einer WM und schießt nicht ständig quer. Man muss nicht die Hegefischer als Kollateralschaden in kauf nehmen, nur um einen Verband zu treffen.

Wettfischen wird es in Deutschland nicht mehr geben, bevor das Staatsziel Tierschutz aus dem GG gestrichen wird. Und das wird keiner von uns erleben.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wettfischen als Hegefischen zu verkleiden 
& sich öffentlich gegen Wettfischen zu positionieren 
& dann an genau solchen im Ausland teilzunehmen 
(plus sich das von Anglern bezahlen zu lassen, denen man sich als eine inländische Interessenvertretung verkauft) 
ist schlichtweg verlogen bis ins Mark.
Dagegen schieße ich gerne quer & scharf.


----------



## Koalabaer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dagegen schieße ich gerne quer & scharf.



So wie auf der Stippermesse. #h
Aber musstest ja Fotos machen... und Futter wolltest du auch noch kaufen. Immerhin hast ja ,,Hallo'' gesagt.

Tja, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. #h

Das Thema ,,Wett/Hegeangeln oder wie auch immer genannt... ist der breiten Bevölkerung schwer zu vermitteln. 

Die Strategie, es möglichst lange in Deutschland erhalten zu können: ein schwieriges Unterfangen!

Stammtischgegröle wird es sicherlich auch nicht bringen.

PS: aber sich wenigstens hier im Forum so zu unterhalten, als säße der andere direkt gegenüber, wäre ein großer Erfolg. #6


Gruß Jörg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



holgär schrieb:


> Wenn ich natürlich - wie immer - die Gemeinnützigkeit vor Augen habe und die Untätigkeit des DAFV als Maßstab nehme, dann ....



Als Messlatte dient mir persönlich weiss Gott nicht die Untätigkeit der DAFV Schlafmützentruppe sondern die vollmundigen Ankündigungen derer,die es eigentlich besser machen wollen.

Aber so wie es ausschaut,(und da bin ich zu 100% bei Kati) tritt jetzt genau das ein,was viele bereits vorher geahnt haben.Es geht wohl primär nur ums CIPS Gedöns und weniger um die Problemlösung der zahlreichen Themenfelder in D.

Und das nenne ich unehrlich !


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Das Thema ,,Wett/Hegeangeln oder wie auch immer genannt... ist der breiten Bevölkerung schwer zu vermitteln.


Keine Frage.
Habe aufgrund der Gesetzeslage auch nichts dagegen, wenn das hier so laufen muss.
Was gar nicht geht, ist die gleichzeitige öffentliche Positionierung gegen Wettangeln in D und das eigentliche Handeln im In- & Ausland.
"Sagen was man denkt", wäre zumindest angebracht, und (natürlich!) im Rahmen des Möglichen dann, "Tun was man sagt".
Alles andere ist Fake.
Und Faker haben wir auf Verbandsebene schon mehr als genug.

Warum vertritt der DSAV nicht tatsächlich Anglerinteressen?
Warum gibt es nicht mal Statements, Positionen, Ideen, Konzepte, Visionen,... in diese Richtung?
Warum nicht dazu stehen, dass man _pro_ Wettfischen _in D_ steht, von kleinster Vereinsebene bis zu WMs? (auch wenn das z.Zt. als nicht mehr umsetzbar erscheint)

Ich finde es ausdrücklich gut(!), wenn die Jungs zu Stipp-Meisterschaften um den Globus fliegen! 
Ich möchte aber auch, dass man zumindest sagt, Verein-A sollte das auch mit Verein-B machen dürfen!
_Hier_ wird Angler-Interessenvertretung gebraucht, nicht in Südafrika & Co.


Und zu dem Rest:
es geht doch nicht um eine private Plauderei. 
Der DSAV ist eine Institution, die sich als Interessenvertreter darstellt, keine one-man-show.
Das AB ein auf Web2.0 basierendes, interaktives Medium. 
Der Fragenkatalog, dem sich der DSAV verweigert, wurde von Usern zusammengetragen.
Von einer Institution erwartet man auf öffentlich gestellte Fragen öffentliche Antworten, 
...wenn man glaubwürdig bleiben will.

Die werben um Mitglieder, um Angler, um uns.
Sollte man dann nicht wenigstens erfahren, wofür die eigentlich stehen???


----------



## holgär (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ach ja, jetzt gleite ich ins berühmte "Kaiser-bayrisch ab" :

Schaun mer mal .....

Ihr habt doch alle Threads hier und in anderen Themen gelesen.
Es ist doch klar, daß der erste Hemmschuh namens Gemeinnützigkeit irgendwie abgebaut werden muss. Der zweite strategische Schritt ist die Verlagerung potentieller Gewässerstrecken in die Hand von nicht-gemeinnützigen Vereinen oder Privatleuten (BGB-Gesellschaften), der dritte Schritt .......

So was nennt man langfristige Strategie - so wie der VDSF kurzfristig eine langanhaltende Strategie eingeleitet und gefahren hat, dauert diese eben auch ein paar Jährchen ...

Aber wie Thomas immer schön schreibt: Diejenigen, die sich nicht enagagieren, die den anderen wegen des Fangneides diskriminieren, die keine Akzeptanz gegen Sparten vorweisen - diejenigen sind die Totengräber des Angelns !

Wallerspezis, Karpfen C+R Cracks, ForellenP-Angler, Feeder-Spezialisten, Stipper, Zander-Spezialisten, Hecht-Spezis, Barsch-Spezialisten - alle sind gleich betroffen - wo reiht ihr euch ein ?

Schon mal nachgedacht !

Ach, und das Thema Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit:
Ich habe schon mal geschrieben, daß unserem Verein aufgrund eines Mißgeschickes in der JHV dann anschließend diese wegen Beteiligung an Wettangeln entzogen wurde. Hier nochmal für alle: Das Dokument liegt dem DSAV vor !

Servus !

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> Aber wie Thomas immer schön schreibt: Diejenigen, die sich nicht enagagieren, die den anderen wegen des Fangneides diskriminieren, die keine Akzeptanz gegen Sparten vorweisen - diejenigen sind die Totengräber des Angelns !


So ist es - und dass trifft auf den DAFV zu..

Auf den DSAV trifft in meinen Augen zu , dass er weiter versucht zu mauscheln, um an Sponsorengelder zu kommen, statt alles von Grund auf vernünftig zu regeln..

Da sich der DSAV aus Präsidiumsmitgliedern des DAFV gegründet hat (die dort immer noch teilweise aktiv sind), war aber eh nix Vernünftiges zu erwarten..

Sondern, dass wie jetzt ersichtlich, einfach nur weitermauscheln um irgendwie noch wettangeln und Sponsorengelder abgreifen zu können, angesagt ist, statt die grundlegenden Probleme anzugehen..

DAFV und DSAV ist für mich eine Suppe, eine trübe Brühe - und keine wohlschmeckende..


----------



## Lazarus (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Habe aufgrund der Gesetzeslage auch nichts dagegen, wenn das hier so laufen muss.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Warum nicht dazu stehen, dass man _pro_ Wettfischen _in D_ steht, von kleinster Vereinsebene bis zu WMs?


Vielleicht deshalb, weil sich ein Verband nicht positiv zum Begehen von Straftaten äußern *darf*?

Böse Menschen würden das als Anstiftung auslegen, ein Verbot des Verbandes würde die Folge sein.
Das gäbe mal eine geile Publicity, die Kollegen von den Tierrechtlern bräuchten Jahrzehnte, um das selbe Außmaß an Schaden für das Angeln in Deutschland zu erreichen.


----------



## Koalabaer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Von einer Institution erwartet man auf öffentlich gestellte Fragen öffentliche Antworten,
> ...wenn man glaubwürdig bleiben will.



Könnte man so machen! Man wäre glaubwürdig. Diese Glaubwürdigkeit führt zum schnellen Verbot des ,,Gemeinschaftsfischens''. Jetzt Besser?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Diese Glaubwürdigkeit führt zum schnellen Verbot des ,,Gemeinschaftsfischens''.


Wäre gut.

Lernen durch Schmerzen...

Damit organisierte Angelfischer den Verbanditen, denen sie das alles zu verdanken, nicht auch noch weiterhin Kohle hinter her schmeissen.

Sondern endlich mal welche wählen, die das grundsätzlich angehen statt wie jetzt nur zu mauscheln oder im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles zu verbieten - für Angler und das Angeln ist am Ende nämlich beides gleich schlimm..

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV und DSAV ist für mich eine Suppe, eine trübe Brühe - und keine wohlschmeckende..


----------



## Koalabaer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern endlich mal welche wählen, die das grundsätzlich angehen statt wie jetzt nur zu mauscheln oder im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles zu verbieten - für Angler und das Angeln ist am Ende nämlich beides gleich schlimm..



WO SIND DIE!

PS: da ich lediglich auf dein offtopic geantwortet habe... bleibt mein offtopic diesmal Punktefrei?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wo war ich offtopic?

Ich hab nur ausgeführt, dass der DSAV eben NICHT ein Verband für Angler (schon gar nicht für "moderne" (ausser, das bedeutet mauscheln und lügen) laut Thema) ist, sondern kein Stück besser als der DAFV, aus dem sie sich gegründet haben...

Für persönliche Interessen und Sponsorengelder bleibt auch hier die grundsätzliche Beschäftigung mit dem eigentlichen Thema auf der Strecke..

Wayne juckt angesichts immer weiter zunehmender Restriktionen wie Abknüppelgeboten und Strafen für Paylakes denn ernsthaft, ob hier ne Wettangel-WM für Mädels stattfindet oder nicht?

Naja, was solls - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend kriegt man beim DAFV und beim DSAV das selbe:
Anglerfeindliche Politik, die normales Angeln immer schwerer macht........

Der organisierte Angelfischer wills ja mehrheitlich so und solls dann auch kriegen...........

Man könnte ja auch anders (wäre man verbanditenseitig  fähig(er)):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214


----------



## Koalabaer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern endlich mal welche wählen, die das grundsätzlich angehen statt wie jetzt nur zu mauscheln oder im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles zu verbieten - für Angler und das Angeln ist am Ende nämlich beides gleich schlimm..



Ja, ich möchte die wählen! Wo sind die? Ich möchte so gerne helfen!
Ich sehe so ca. knapp 10 Helden hier im Board. Die wissen zwar wie es nicht geht.... aber haben echt keine Lösung!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Es gibt keine Lösung mit diesen Verbänden, ob DAFV oder DSAV - leider.

Erst wenn die weg wären, KÖNNTE evtl. was entstehen - solange die aber weiter Kohle, Vereine und Ressourcen binden, damit nichts anderes real entstehen kann, geht das Angeln weiter den Bach runter.

Und DAS war jetzt wirklich OT (sieht man davon ab, dass man hier eben DAFV und den aus dem DAFV gegründeten DSAV gleichsetzen kann)..

Aber so wollen die organisierten Angelfischer das mehrheitlich, so sollen sies kriegen - und je schneller und härter weitere Restriktionen kommen, desto eher wachen dann vielleicht mal ein paar auf - wenns dann nicht schon zu spät ist (was ich inzwischen befürchte)..

Eine mögliche Lösung Wertungsangeln Vereine:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch anders (wäre man verbanditenseitig  fähig(er)):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214



Und CIPS-Wettangeln national/internatioal darf eben nicht im gemeinnützigen Rahmen stattfinden und muss im Ausland qualifiziert werden.

Als solcher Wettangelverband (nicht gemeinnützig) statt gemeinnützig im DAFV, würde der DSAV sogar Sinn machen - was wir schon zu seinen Gründungszeiten auch so geschrieben (und insgeheim gehofft) hatten...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Würde mir mal jemand sagen wo direkt das Problem ist?Ich kann überall in D angeln für  meinen wahnsinnigen Beitrag von 90 Euro.

Ich sehe mich selten Konfrontiert mit irgendwelchen Konflikten,die mit dem Angeln verbunden sind.Viele Themen sind ja eindeutig subjektiver Natur.Was ich erkenne,ich habe auch einige Threads gelesen,das es um Veruntreuung von Geldern geht und derlei zwielichtiges Handeln.

Wurden Klagen eingereicht?Gibt es Urteile?

Ansonsten verstehe ich den Druck,den das Forum aufbauen möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Vielleicht deshalb, weil sich ein Verband nicht positiv zum Begehen von Straftaten äußern *darf*?


Es ist etwas völlig anderes, 
ob man sich für Gesetzesreformen ausspricht & sich für solche einsetzt
oder
zu Gesetzesbrüchen aufruft, bzw. diese gut heisst!

Sonst wären Gesetze ja auf ewig in Stein gemeißelt und könnten sich nie ändern.
Früher 10Mark, wenn du mit dem Mofa auf der Strasse statt Radweg gefahren bist,
heute 40€, wenn du es anders herum machst.
Man sollte sich halt nur nicht neben 'ne Haschpflanze auf dem Balkon stellen, während man 'legalize it' in die Kamera singt.
Capiche?


----------



## Koalabaer (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ja, ich möchte die wählen! Wo sind die? Ich möchte so gerne helfen!



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Würde mir mal jemand sagen wo direkt das Problem ist?Ich kann überall in D angeln für  meinen wahnsinnigen Beitrag von 90 Euro.


Cool...
Wie geht das?
Inkl. dem ganzen Rhein, die ganze Elbe, den ganzen Neckar, Schluchsee, Starnberger See, Bodensee, Ems, Main, Edersee, Möhnesee etc.??

Will ich dann auch...




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wurden Klagen eingereicht?Gibt es Urteile?


Siehe (nur als Beispiel hier ausm Thread):


holgär schrieb:


> Ach, und das Thema Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit:
> Ich habe schon mal geschrieben, daß unserem Verein aufgrund eines Mißgeschickes in der JHV dann anschließend diese wegen Beteiligung an Wettangeln entzogen wurde. Hier nochmal für alle: Das Dokument liegt dem DSAV vor !
> 
> Servus !
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...das es um Veruntreuung von Geldern geht und ...


Ähem... ;+
Lies noch mal etwas nach, bitte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool...
> Wie geht das?
> Inkl. dem ganzen Rhein, die ganze Elbe, den ganzen Neckar, Schluchsee, Starnberger See, Bodensee, Ems, Main, Edersee, Möhnesee etc.??
> 
> ...



Wenn die Gewässer in privater Hand sind erklärt sich das doch von selbst?Wem will man da etwas ankreiden?Die Elbe ist Unterteilt und es gibt unter anderem Berufsfischer,die Strecken bewirtschaften,das dort ein Angeln nicht Möglich ist mag sein,aber ist es das Ende der Welt?Das einige Streckenabschnitte dem Naturschutz zum Opfer fallen sollte logischerweise Abgeleitet von dem her rühren,was wir seit Generationen kaputt gemacht haben.Das wir Angler auch einen Teil dafür tun müssen ist klar,das es eben aber auch grundsätzlich Unterschiede in der Bewertung einzelner Abschnitte geben könnte ist auch nicht abwegig.Das ist aber auch dem Einsatz der Verantwortlichen vor Ort geschuldet.

Wo ist jetzt das Urteil,das andere Zitat ist kein Ergebnis oder zumindest kann ich daraus keine Konsequenz zum Fehlverhalten des Verbandes erkennen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ähem... ;+
> Lies noch mal etwas nach, bitte.



Solche Vorwürfe standen doch im Raum,da wurde doch in etlichen Threads zu einiges geschrieben,über falsche Kontenführung und anderen "Buchungsfehlern".Nenne es doch einfach Betrug oder nehme einen anderen adäquaten juristischen Begriff.

Ansonsten ein inhaltlicher Beitrag.Danke.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Ich kann überall in D angeln für  meinen wahnsinnigen Beitrag von 90 Euro...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool...
> Wie geht das?
> Inkl. dem ganzen Rhein, die ganze Elbe, den ganzen Neckar, Schluchsee,  Starnberger See, Bodensee, Ems, Main, Edersee, Möhnesee etc.??
> 
> Will ich dann auch...





hast zwar auf Thomas geantwortet aber nix verraten.
also red' nicht, sag, wie man für 90 ocken in ganz D angeln kann.

bin ganz gespannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Jose schrieb:


> hast zwar auf Thomas geantwortet aber nix verraten.
> also red' nicht, sag, wie man für 90 ocken in ganz D angeln kann.
> 
> bin ganz gespannt.



Einige Gewässer und all jene die zum Verband gehören.Meine Güte.Ich würde mich auch auf stichhaltige Anworten freuen anstelle eines kreuverhörartigem Mod-Thread zum Opfer zu fallen.

Ich dachte mir schon das dies ein Wespennest ist,das es aber so unhöflich zugeht....


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

ein blaunäsiger Troll |bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein blaunäsiger Troll |bigeyes



Weshalb Troll?Weil man nach etwas fragt?Ich habe Deutschland geschrieben,der Fehler fiel mir beim Nachlesen auch auf,ich hab es aber nicht editiert,weil es Verwirrung stiften würde.Sachsen-Anhalt wäre richtig gewesen.

Ändert nichts grundsätzlich an der Sache.Man könnte meinen hier würde genau das Verhalten gespiegelt werden,was jenen in der Kritik stehenden zum Vorwurf gemacht wird.

So wie sich das hier gerade verhält sehe ich keinerlei Unterschied zu einigen Punkten,die dem DASV vorgehalten werden.Die Art und Weise hier ist beinahe wie auf einem Kreuzzug.

Meine Frage bleibt dennoch bestehen,wurden Klagen eingereicht und gab es etwas,was erreicht wurde?Darauf hin wird hier keinerlei Info gegeben,nur stammtischartiges Verhalten.


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

einfach sich mal die Mühe machen und lesen. Ja , das Thema ist ermüdend, nervig und unglaublich ..... und genauso ist auch die Dokumentation dazu und die Dreistheit wie die Deutsche Anglerschaft durch die Vereine, LV und BV zum Narren gehalten wird.

Doch nicht die Medien, die berichten stehen auf der Anklagebank sondern die Verursacher.....

Frage doch mal in Sachsen-Anhalt .... wo die DAV Vertreter bei der Fusion auf Augenhöhe abgeblieben sind ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfach sich mal die Mühe machen und lesen. Ja , das Thema ist ermüdend, nervig und unglaublich ..... und genauso ist auch die Dokumentation dazu und die Dreistheit wie die Deutsche Anglerschaft durch die Vereine, LV und BV zum Narren gehalten wird.
> 
> ...



Ich habe Threads gelesen,aber keine Ergebnisse.Mehr oder weniger das Ständig gleiche Phrasengedresche.Ich wollte einen Überblick haben,da die Struktur und das Lesen aller Beiträge doch sehr ermüdend ist und eine Art von Wiederkäuen einer vorgegebenen Meinung vorherrscht.Das man einen groben Anriss oder Überblick einer neutralen Person erfragt und hier gleich so angemacht wird sagt doch alles aus.


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

dann ist doch alles Chaka, Chaka für dich. Du kannst dich zurücklehnen und in Sachsen-Anhalt beruhigt deinem Hobby nachgehen.

Wenn alles nicht so schlimm ist oder Lüge ... was soll es ?

Ich habe aus den Berichten und den Stellungnahmen auch nie die reine Wahrheit gesehen .... wahr wurde es erst durch die reale Verbandsarbeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann ist doch alles Chaka, Chaka für dich. Du kannst dich zurücklehnen und in Sachsen-Anhalt beruhigt deinem Hobby nachgehen.
> 
> ...



Wo schrieb ich das irgend etwas Wahr oder Falsch ist?Ich rede hier von Ergebnissen zu den Vorwürfen und etwas Stichhaltigem.Nirgends steht eines der Schlagwörter die du gerade in die Diskussion hinein bringst.

Ich habe lediglich gefragt wo genau der Schuh noch drückt und was wirklich beanstandet wird.Das ist doch kein Dialog in diesem Thread...diskutieren sieht definitiv anders aus. #h


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

und ich bitte dich einfach darum deine Fragen und Kritik doch mal an die richtigen Stellen zu richten:

Mache dir doch mal die Mühe und recheriere nach was aus die propagierten DAV -Gleichberechtigten- Fusion geworden ist. Was sagen deine Vereinsbosse , LV Funktionäre dazu ?

Warum habe ich heute noch kein Gewässerpool hier in NRW ? Fände ich klasse.

Dialog ? Mit wem ... hier wird berichtet. Den Dialog kannst du doch nur mit deinen Verantwortlichen führen. Das AB hat damals kritische Gefahren aufgezeigt ... aber mit wem muss du solche Dinge diskutieren? Doch nicht mit dem Medium sondern mit denen, die diesen Blödsinn bestimmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wettfischen wird es in Deutschland nicht mehr geben, bevor das Staatsziel Tierschutz aus dem GG gestrichen wird. Und das wird keiner von uns erleben.



Die Aussage ist in der Konsequenz nicht korrekt.

Man muss nicht das Tierschutzgesetz eliminieren, sondern auf eine Reform drängen, die dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht. Dazu gehört, dass Schmerz und Leidensfähigkeit nicht von einer Knochenstruktur abgeleitet werden, die null und nichts mit dem Empfinden zu tun hat. Ziel muss sein, Fische tierschutzrechtlich in den Status von Gliederfüßlern oder Weichtieren zu versetzen und den Schutz einzelner Gattungen von nachgewiesener Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit abhängig zu machen. Hier wäre es Aufgabe der Verbände, entsprechende Lobbyarbeit zu erbringen, sich diesbezüglich mit den Fischern zusammen zu setzen um die Wissenschaft zu fordern und zu fördern. Ansatzpunkte und Argumente dazu gibt es genug.

Und das sollte das erste und höchste Ziel der Verbände, und insbesondere eines Bundesverbandes sein. Und dafür sollte der größte Teil der Mittel aufgewendet werden. Nicht für Rasensport oder unnütze Europareisen.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Wettfischen als Hegefischen zu verkleiden
> & sich öffentlich gegen Wettfischen zu positionieren
> & dann an genau solchen im Ausland teilzunehmen
> (plus sich das von Anglern bezahlen zu lassen, denen man sich als eine inländische Interessenvertretung verkauft)
> ...



So ist es. #6


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist in der Konsequenz nicht korrekt.
> 
> Man muss nicht das Tierschutzgesetz eliminieren, sondern auf eine Reform drängen, die dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht. Dazu gehört, dass Schmerz und Leidensfähigkeit *nicht von einer Knochenstruktur abgeleitet* werden, die null und nichts mit dem Empfinden zu tun hat. *Ziel muss sein*, *Fische tierschutzrechtlich in den Status von Gliederfüßlern oder Weichtieren zu versetzen* und den Schutz einzelner Gattungen von nachgewiesener Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit abhängig zu machen. ......
> .....Und das sollte das erste und höchste Ziel der Verbände, und insbesondere eines Bundesverbandes sein. Und dafür sollte der größte Teil der Mittel aufgewendet werden. Nicht für Rasensport oder unnütze Europareisen.



Einspruch!
Wie Du schon schreibst kann man es nicht von der Knochenstruktur betrachten, höhere Lebensformen können dann auch Weichtiere sein.

Wobei es völlig reichen würde wenn der Gesetzgeber menschlichen Jagdtrieb, wie auch Nahrungsbeschaffung als Begründung des Angelns akzeptieren würde.

Ziel kann es nur sein, die Umwelt und Tiere zu schonen.

Aber nicht, Tiere zu vermenschlichen oder den Menschen von der Tierwelt durch Unterstellung eines sinnvollen Handelns abzugrenzen.
Lediglich begründetes sinnvolles Handeln von Menschen zu erwarten ist dumm, das zu verlangen ist unmenschlich.

Derzeitiger Stand der Wissenschaft ist, das der Mensch ein Tier ist....also auch nichts Besseres.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Weder das eine (Ralles Vorschlag) noch das andere (Bernds Vorschlag) wird der DSAV angehen - zwischen Sponsoren sammeln, Zusammenarbeit mit Forellenwettangel-GmbHs,  und veranstalten von einer Wettangel-Weltmeisterschaft für die Minderheit (Frauen) einer Minderheit (Wettangler), ist wohl eher keine Zeit für zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit im Sinne von Anglern oder dem Angeln allgemein.

Der DSAV ist eben sowenig ein (Lobby)Verband für  Angler, wie es der DAFV ist, mit einem Teil dessen Präsidiumsmitgliedern der DSAV ja gegründet wurde...

Bei der "Abstammung" auch kein Wunder..

Eine mögliche Lösung Wertungsangeln Vereine:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch anders (wäre man verbanditenseitig  fähig(er)):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214



Und CIPS-Wettangeln national/internatioal darf eben nicht im gemeinnützigen Rahmen stattfinden und muss im Ausland qualifiziert werden.

Als solcher Wettangelverband (nicht gemeinnützig) statt gemeinnützig im DAFV, würde der DSAV sogar Sinn machen - was wir schon zu seinen Gründungszeiten auch so geschrieben (und insgeheim gehofft) hatten...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich staune immer wieder über unser Land.
Wo Gesetze halt angewendet werden können,...aber zunächst einmal beschlossen werden.


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Solche Vorwürfe standen doch im Raum,da wurde doch in etlichen Threads zu einiges geschrieben,über falsche Kontenführung und anderen "Buchungsfehlern"....


Du verrennst dich da grad etwas, deswegen kommen die Antworten vielleicht auch etwas unhöflich rüber.

 Hier geht es ja um den DSAV; http://dsav.eu/
 nicht um den eigentlichen Bundes-Dachverband DAFV; http://www.dafv.de/

 Niemand wirft dem DSAV Veruntreuung o.ä. vor.
Gut, da gab es mal seltsame DAFV-Quinger-DSAV-Kontenwanderungen für Sponsorengelder, aber das ist allenfalls ein Randthema.
 Die Diskussion geht um Inhaltliches; macht dieser Verband Sinn, wird er seinem eigenen Anspruch gerecht, + Situation des Wettfischens/Hegefischens, etc.


----------



## Jose (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Jose schrieb:


> "*DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?"
> 
> *Falscher Thementitel. korrekt wäre
> "DSAV – der Angelverband für den _*modernden *_Angler", und das ohne jegliches fragezeichen





war der 12. post - und ist gültiger denn je :m


----------



## holgär (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Nette Diskussion !

Ich wiederhole mich zwar jetzt, aber was solls ....

In Deutschland sind Wettfischen de facto nicht verboten ! Die Verwertung des Fanges muß den tierschutzrechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nachkommen. Und dies muß nicht zwangsweise das totale Abknüppeln sein.

Allerdings gibt es ja diese unseelige Vereinbarung des VDSF mit dem zuständigen Finanzbehörden, welche quasi für gemeinnützige Organisationen eine Durchführung eines Wettangeln existenzbedrohend macht, da dadurch der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit droht. Und wann ein Wettfischen vorliegt, hat in diesem Erlaß nur wenig mit der tatsächlichen Verwertung (Tierschutz) zu tun, sondern letztlich, wie und warum man dabei Fische fängt. (Größe der Gruppe, Platzverlosung, Startgeld, Preise). 

Und hier liegt doch die Crux an der Sache: Es wird auf das wie und warum Bezug genommen. Warum will ich einen Fisch im Rahmen einer Veranstaltung fangen, bei dem ich den Platz eben vorher nicht anfüttern konnte ?
(Hier gibts auch die Diskussion "Das ist mein Platz - hier füttere ich seit zwei Wochen mit Mais an !" nicht - soviel wieder zum Thema Neid!) 

Genauso könnte ich die Frage stellen: Warum wird derzeit im Raubfisch-Bereich das "street-fishing" propagiert ? Zum Nahrungserwerb ? Warum übt jemand das street-fishing" aus ? Weils ihm Spaß macht und weil er an der frischen Luft ist !!!!!!!

Außerdem zum Thema Engagement: Ich meine, daß gerade in den Vereinen oder besser Teams, die das Thema "Hegefischen" betreiben, sehr viel Sachverstand, Engagement, Pragmatismus und auch finanzielle Mittel vorhanden sind. Alles, was man von einem Verband einfordern und erwarten könnte !

Daher Jose - modernd nein, zielstrebig und bedacht ja !
(auch wenns manche nicht glauben wollen und werden ...)

VG

Holger
Der am WE mit der Stippe unterwegs ist !
Aber alleine und kein Wettkampf, nur trainieren ;-))))))


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



holgär schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion !
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich zwar jetzt, aber was solls ....
> 
> ...



Kurzer Einwand.

"Einige" Bundesländer haben ein Verbot von Wettfischen in ihrem Fischereigesetz.
Z.B. auch NRW.
§50- Fischereiliche Veranstaltungen

Zitat:"(2) Wettfischen ist verboten. Als Wettfischen gilt eine fischereiliche Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich oder überwiegend den Zweck verfolgt, unter einer Vielzahl von Teilnehmern durch Vergleich des unter festgelegten Bedingungen erzielten Fangergebnisses eine Rangfolge zu ermitteln."

Aber man kann beides für Deutschland nicht ausschliessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Spätestens wenn die sich im im DSAV tummelnden, organisierten Angelfischer feststellen werden, dass wegen des Problemes "Quali" Teilnahmeplätze an den begehrten internationalen Veranstaltungen nicht wie früher ausgeangelt werden, sondern von irgendwelchen Trainern und Stab bestimmt (weil Quali gemeinnutzwidrig), dann werden sich einige anfangen zu überlegen, ob wirklich ein paar hundert Angler ein oder zwei Handvoll "Promis" die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln finanzieren müssen - wetten?

Zumal ja nix gemacht wird, um das Wertungsangeln in Vereinen mit Quali und Ausangeln für internationale Wettangelmeisterschaften wieder ohne Gefahr des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit veranstalten zu können..

Und nochmal:
Solange der DSAV sich nur um Veranstaltungen statt um die grundlegenden Probleme kümmert, ist er nicht mehr wert als der DAFV, aus dessen Präsidium heraus er ja gegründet wurde ...

Eine Sorte, eine Suppe.................


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du verrennst dich da grad etwas, deswegen kommen die Antworten vielleicht auch etwas unhöflich rüber.
> 
> Hier geht es ja um den DSAV; http://dsav.eu/
> nicht um den eigentlichen Bundes-Dachverband DAFV; http://www.dafv.de/
> ...



Stimmt auch,ich habe das Thema verfehlt.Daher kann ich nachempfinden das meine Fragen hier unangebracht sind,zumindest zum Teil.

Ich war halt auch etwas irritiert,welche Stimmung einem entgegen schlägt,wenn man fragen stellt.Da wurde sogar geschrieben,das hier kein Platz für Diskussionen wäre,man ein Troll ist und derlei firlefanz.

Das ich darauf hin natürlich weiter meine Meinung schildere und Einspruch erhebe sollte verständlich sein.Auf der Hauptseite wird schliesslich zum Diskutieren aufgerufen.

Ich frage dann eben zu den Sachverhalten im anderen Thread nach,die Ergebnisse würden mich interessieren.


----------



## gründler (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwand.
> 
> "Einige" Bundesländer haben ein Verbot von Wettfischen in ihrem Fischereigesetz.
> Z.B. auch NRW.
> ...


 
Kommt aus dem VDSF Papier. bezw.wurde damals einigen nahe gelegt das ins Fischereig. zu nehmen.

Man wollte halt damals Schaden von uns Anglern abwenden also so ne art: Man hat was für uns getan damit wir nicht mit Setzkeschern Probleme bekommen,damit wir beim zurücksetzen keine Probs.bekommen usw usw. alles damit es uns Anglern gut geht. 

Die denken also schon an uns |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder das eine (Ralles Vorschlag).........



Kein Vorschlag, sondern der einzige Weg die Angelfischerei langfristig ausüben zu können. 

Ich gebe Dir jedoch Recht, dass dies mit den existierenden Verbänden nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist. 
Man müsste dazu mit einer Stimme sprechen, zuvor die Gehirne einschalten, Rückgrat zeigen und zudem eine Führungsperson haben die mehr kann als in unmöglichen Kleidchen wie ein spätes Mädchen in die Kamera zu grinsen und rumzutiffen, wenn Gegenwind kommt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Der DSAV hat nun eine GmbH gegründet um die IAM2015 zu finanzieren.
Oder evtl. doch austragen zu dürfen? Theme Gemeinnützigkeit. 

http://dsav.eu/einladung-iam-2015-online/

Dennoch tritt der DSAV e.V. als Förderer auf und wäre somit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Wayne juckt denn dieser kleine Splitterverband, aus der Vorstandsetage des DAFV gegründet, überhaupt noch??

Lass die doch machen, die habens im DAFV schon nicht gekonnt, warum solls jetzt was werden?

Sind ja die gleichen Leute...

Und fürs Angeln in Deutschland ist die Truppe eh nicht wichtig, da gehts ja nur um die Finanzierung von ein paar Spitzenanglern der Industrie für internationale Veranstaltungen...

Arbeit für Vereine oder Angler, die Basis, kommt ja nicht von denen.
Weder wurde das (trotz  Versprechen) mit der Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem BMF geklärt, noch gibts nachvollziehbare Qualis für die internationalen Angeln, Mitglied muss man eh nicht sein, weil Startrecht zu allen DSAV-Veranstaltungen schon über die DAFV-Mitgliedschaft besteht (wobei dieser ominöse "Vertrag", den es da geben soll zwischen DAFV und DSAV für Aufgabe CIPS weder von der einen noch der anderen Seite je öffentlich gemacht wurde - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.)..

Einfach machen lassen, diese kleine Splittergruppe..



So what?



PS:
Witzig halt, dass die jetzt (endlich) meinen, ne GmbH (bzw. UG) zu brauchen für Veranstaltungen.

Was wohl nahelegt, dass irgendjemand bei denen drauf gekommen ist, dass manche Veranstaltung wohl doch gefährlich sein könnte für die Gemeinnützigkeit - sonst müsste man ja nicht sich ne Firma an den Hals binden (witzig auch, ich wurde ja auf der Facebookseite von denen gesperrt, weil das Anglerboard ne Firma ist - ob die sich jetzt selber sperren da??.... ;-)))))

Immerhin etwas, wenns auch Jahre gedauert hat bis zu der Einsicht ;-))))
Für Verbanditen ist das aber ja noch schnell.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und fürs Angeln in Deutschland ist die Truppe eh nicht wichtig, da gehts ja nur um die Finanzierung von ein paar Spitzenanglern der Industrie für internationale Veranstaltungen...
> 
> Arbeit für Vereine oder Angler, die Basis, kommt ja nicht von denen.



Sehe ich ähnlich,z.b.bis dato null Resonanz auf Kathis Fragenkatalog,null klare Ansage wie man das Angeln in D positiv verändern möchte.

Statt Verband für den modernen Angler wohl eher eine durchschaubare und bigotte Mogelpackung.


----------



## Knispel (10. August 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich,z.b.bis dato null Resonanz auf Kathis Fragenkatalog,null klare Ansage wie man das Angeln in D positiv verändern möchte.
> 
> Statt Verband für den modernen Angler wohl eher eine durchschaubare und bigotte Mogelpackung.



Ich habe eben einmal ins Wettfischerforum geschaut, die murren auch schon gewaltig ! Die meisten Thermine für "Hegefischen" werden wieder abgesagt ( Grund : Rechtsunsicherheit ), dass der DASV was unternehmen und ändern wollte aber genau wie beim DAFV nur heiße Luft und markige Worte kommen usw. Da wurde einigen Leuten wohl das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen ....


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ich habs im anderen Forum auch schon gelesen.... Haben se leider recht. Viel die Werbetrommel gerührt . aber nix kam bei raus.


----------



## holgär (10. August 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Hallo,

"Rechtssicherheit" der Vereine bedeutet nicht mehr und nicht weniger Angst vor Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit. Die dem DSAV angehörenden Vereine haben zumeist als sportliche Ableger gemeinnütziger Vereine keine Gewässer und sind somit auf die Strecken der gemeinnützigen Vereine angewiesen. 

VG

Holger


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Seit gestern ist nun schon die 4. Veranstaltung gestrichen worden aus Rechtsunsicherheit und Angst vor mögl. Konsquenzen.....


----------

